# What’s on your for-sure, longterm jewelry wishlist?



## sosauce

Curious to know what everyone’s concrete holy grail dream items are. And how you decided that these would be your longterm shopping goals.

This week, I was literally just on the cusp of buying the Bulgari Bulgari bracelet with lapis, malachite, mop, and carnelian motifs. It’s so gorgeous. But then I remembered that I already bought the Tiffany medium T smile diamond pendant the other day (which is $5,000+) and I need to save up for my big summer purchase this year! Also, since it’s March, my friend and I started talking about buying matching aquamarine rings from Tiffany this month, which is going to be a very significant amount of money if I cave in for a five-figure friendship ring... 

Anyways, it made me realize that it might be better for me to write down the things that I definitely want to get one day. This made me curious to know how people on this forum save up for their dream pieces, especially if you have a lot of things on your “concrete” shopping list. There are smaller things that always distract me, and my thinking is that I can get those small things first and save up for my other stuff later, since I was always planning to buy those in the future anyway.

For me, these are the items that I am 99% planning to buy in the future, just in a distant day from now. It’s not really the price that deters me for some of them, it’s just that there are other things that also interest me, which get in the way of me finishing my ultimate jewelry collection. And I figure that I’ll get the dream piece eventually some day, so it’s no biggie about timing

Tiffany Victoria alternating bracelet (which I’ll be getting this summer in 2021 if everything stays on course)
VCA lotus ring
VCA perlee clover bangle
Bulgari serpenti viper bracelet
Cartier double love pave ring
These are the items I’m more iffy about:

Tiffany Schlumberger bird on a rock brooch in morganite or yellow topaz (It’d be in the six-figure range, so who knows. Is that how you decide if something is a HG?)
VCA folie des pres bracelet in pink sapphire (Again, very expensive, since it’s in the six-figure range. Would you consider this a HG?)
Cartier pave and ceramic love bracelet (I like the contrast, but the design just isn’t always my favorite. I fall in and out of love with it. This is possible. I don’t know if it’s considered a HG for me though.)
Tiffany Schlumberger 16 stone ring (Classic, but another piece I fall in and out of love with.)
Cartier diamond JUC (It’s simple and easy to wear. It feels likely that I’ll buy it, since the price point isn’t too unrealistic. But I feel like there are other things I’d like to buy first, so maybe I’ll never get around to buying this. I don’t know if this counts as a HG or not.)
Honestly, I just feel like I need help deciding how to put things into my wishlist, so maybe seeing other people’s lists will help me better learn how to organize my spending. After all, I could technically buy the VCA folie des pres bracelet, if I abandoned everything  on my lists and didn’t shop for several years. Is that how most people on TPF shop? I just feel like the things on my dream/unicorn/HG list are totally unobtainable unless I make very drastic changes to my lifestyle. And, honestly, I’m not sure if it’d even make me that much marginally happier to have a FDP bracelet over a lotus ring.

Maybe this all comes down to me not even understanding how something becomes a “holy grail.” Is it based around price? Does HG mean it’s definitive that you’ll buy it? Or does it mean that you’re not certain you’re going to buy it? Or does it mean that the reason you haven’t bought it is because of scarcity as opposed to finances? I just feel confused about how people even know what counts as a holy grail.  It’s a term I really didn’t give much thought until I joined this forum, so I feel like my understanding of HGs is limited.


----------



## Pevi

I'm always torn between my love for jewelry and the fact that I can't really wear it much because I live in a city that is incredibly unsafe. 
My jewelry wishlist is therefore really modest and wearable, so I think I'll get these items in 5 years or so:
A tennis bracelet (maybe 3 or 4 carats)
Diamond hoops that look spectacular
A Cartier Trinity Ring
Maybe a great watch (My fav is Omega Constellation), but I'm on the fence about getting one.


----------



## sosauce

Pevi said:


> I'm always torn between my love for jewelry and the fact that I can't really wear it much because I live in a city that is incredibly unsafe.
> My jewelry wishlist is therefore really modest and wearable, so I think I'll get these items in 5 years or so:
> A tennis bracelet (maybe 3 or 4 carats)
> Diamond hoops that look spectacular
> A Cartier Trinity Ring
> Maybe a great watch (My fav is Omega Constellation), but I'm on the fence about getting one.



Ooh! Those are some very nice, classic choices. You really can’t go wrong with any of those


----------



## limom

.


----------



## limom




----------



## sosauce

limom said:


> View attachment 5020205


:’) I didn’t add pics, because I feel like it’d be a lot of crossposting. I just wanted to know how other people decide on their shopping lists


----------



## Cool Breeze

I must be totally off base about what “holy grail” means.  I thought it meant hard to find or super expensive pieces.  My hard to find item is a good Tahitian, 10 mm+, multi color pearl bracelet in 18k white gold with some type of rondell or decoratve end caps on the pearls to separate them and give them some pizazz. 
Btw,I love your list @sosauce.  You already have gorgeous pieces but your wish list items will take your collection into a whole new category.


----------



## Pevi

Cool Breeze said:


> I must be totally off base about what “holy grail” means.  I thought it meant hard to find or super expensive pieces.  My hard to find item is a good Tahitian, 10 mm+, multi color pearl bracelet in 18k white gold with some type of rondell or decoratve end caps on the pearls to separate them and give them some pizazz.
> Btw,I love your list @sosauce.  You already have gorgeous pieces but your wish list items will take your collection into a whole new category.


Yeah, I don’t have any holy grail pieces because you just can’t wear them where I live. I shared my long term wish list which may seem super modest to some, but those are the fanciest pieces I would wear without fearing for my life. :,D


----------



## 880

sosauce said:


> Curious to know what everyone’s concrete holy grail dream items are. And how you decided that these would be your longterm shopping goals.
> 
> This week, I was literally just on the cusp of buying the Bulgari Bulgari bracelet with lapis, malachite, mop, and carnelian motifs. It’s so gorgeous. But then I remembered that I already bought the Tiffany medium T smile diamond pendant the other day (which is $5,000+) and I need to save up for my big summer purchase this year! Also, since it’s March, my friend and I started talking about buying matching aquamarine rings from Tiffany this month, which is going to be a very significant amount of money if I cave in for a five-figure friendship ring...
> 
> Anyways, it made me realize that it might be better for me to write down the things that I definitely want to get one day. This made me curious to know how people on this forum save up for their dream pieces, especially if you have a lot of things on your “concrete” shopping list. There are smaller things that always distract me, and my thinking is that I can get those small things first and save up for my other stuff later, since I was always planning to buy those in the future anyway.
> 
> For me, these are the items that I am 99% planning to buy in the future, just in a distant day from now. It’s not really the price that deters me for some of them, it’s just that there are other things that also interest me, which get in the way of me finishing my ultimate jewelry collection. And I figure that I’ll get the dream piece eventually some day, so it’s no biggie about timing
> 
> Tiffany Victoria alternating bracelet (which I’ll be getting this summer in 2021 if everything stays on course)
> VCA lotus ring
> VCA perlee clover bangle
> Bulgari serpenti viper bracelet
> Cartier double love pave ring
> These are the items I’m more iffy about:
> 
> Tiffany Schlumberger bird on a rock brooch in morganite or yellow topaz (It’d be in the six-figure range, so who knows. Is that how you decide if something is a HG?)
> VCA folie des pres bracelet in pink sapphire (Again, very expensive, since it’s in the six-figure range. Would you consider this a HG?)
> Cartier pave and ceramic love bracelet (I like the contrast, but the design just isn’t always my favorite. I fall in and out of love with it. This is possible. I don’t know if it’s considered a HG for me though.)
> Tiffany Schlumberger 16 stone ring (Classic, but another piece I fall in and out of love with.)
> Cartier diamond JUC (It’s simple and easy to wear. It feels likely that I’ll buy it, since the price point isn’t too unrealistic. But I feel like there are other things I’d like to buy first, so maybe I’ll never get around to buying this. I don’t know if this counts as a HG or not.)
> Honestly, I just feel like I need help deciding how to put things into my wishlist, so maybe seeing other people’s lists will help me better learn how to organize my spending. After all, I could technically buy the VCA folie des pres bracelet, if I abandoned everything  on my lists and didn’t shop for several years. Is that how most people on TPF shop? I just feel like the things on my dream/unicorn/HG list are totally unobtainable unless I make very drastic changes to my lifestyle. And, honestly, I’m not sure if it’d even make me that much marginally happier to have a FDP bracelet over a lotus ring.
> 
> Maybe this all comes down to me not even understanding how something becomes a “holy grail.” Is it based around price? Does HG mean it’s definitive that you’ll buy it? Or does it mean that you’re not certain you’re going to buy it? Or does it mean that the reason you haven’t bought it is because of scarcity as opposed to finances? I just feel confused about how people even know what counts as a holy grail.  It’s a term I really didn’t give much thought until I joined this forum, so I feel like my understanding of HGs is limited.


I love your post above @sosauce!
I don’t really have holy grail bags or jewelry, but there are items that I know I will get eventually:
1. Verdura cuff
I’m about a month away from receipt. I’ve wanted one all my adult life since my mom gave me a chanel bag and a chanel mini bag on the belt in 1988 or so. I think I was in college. . . I saw a pic of coco Chanel in a white chanel jacket and the cuffs and it was all over. Other kids may have had the Calvin Klein underwear model on their boards, but I had a pic of chanel. I stopped for a while when I realized she probably was a collaborator and started again when I read the Weirthheimer family forgave her. . . All this is probably too much information for you, apologies.
Anyway, it was a dream I never thought would happen. . .

2. Van cleef buton d’or white gold yellow gold Diamond earrings (no red or blue)
I’m still thinking about these. I’m not enitirely sure bc my earring tolerance is wonky and I cannot wear much weight. Plus, I’m not entirely sure I’m a VCA person. I love my six motif, but I think of myself more in the Verdura Suzanne Belperron wheelhouse.

3. A yellow gold watch. I always thought of myself as a Cartier and not a Rolex person. I am an old model pasha person, but I dislike the bling of the new pashas, and I don’t want diamonds. I saw a Breguet princess reine watch and fell in love except it’s too hard to read the time on the face. .  But, is it really necessary to be able to tell the time on your watch. I mean, uou always have a phone.  (this picture does not do it justice, the chain links that comprise the bracelet are heavy and gorgeous and drape beautifully. sadly, it does not have a hidden clasp. 

Here is my wishlist (I don’t own them yet) #2 and #3. I will update with my cuff when it comes in




Edit: just realized this is more my list to purchase rather than unicorn or HG? Something here should be by Suzanne Belperron. (I do have the Belperron corne earrings and they are perfect for me)
I think the HG that I will never own is the Belperron Cambodian cuff in chalcedony. At Verdura, I could not try it on bc it was tiny and also priced like a museum piece.

The Verdura cuff I’m getting is gold. My HG (that I will never get) is a black jade Maltese cross, mainly bc SA explained it’s delicate and should be put on and taken off over a soft surface like a bed. she said it’s easily breakable and can crack if you are not careful. DH started laughing hustericallu (bc I’m a klutz and break lots of things) and said pls (expletive) not for you


----------



## Onebagtoomany

sosauce said:


> Curious to know what everyone’s concrete holy grail dream items are. And how you decided that these would be your longterm shopping goals.
> 
> This week, I was literally just on the cusp of buying the Bulgari Bulgari bracelet with lapis, malachite, mop, and carnelian motifs. It’s so gorgeous. But then I remembered that I already bought the Tiffany medium T smile diamond pendant the other day (which is $5,000+) and I need to save up for my big summer purchase this year! Also, since it’s March, my friend and I started talking about buying matching aquamarine rings from Tiffany this month, which is going to be a very significant amount of money if I cave in for a five-figure friendship ring...
> 
> Anyways, it made me realize that it might be better for me to write down the things that I definitely want to get one day. This made me curious to know how people on this forum save up for their dream pieces, especially if you have a lot of things on your “concrete” shopping list. There are smaller things that always distract me, and my thinking is that I can get those small things first and save up for my other stuff later, since I was always planning to buy those in the future anyway.
> 
> For me, these are the items that I am 99% planning to buy in the future, just in a distant day from now. It’s not really the price that deters me for some of them, it’s just that there are other things that also interest me, which get in the way of me finishing my ultimate jewelry collection. And I figure that I’ll get the dream piece eventually some day, so it’s no biggie about timing
> 
> Tiffany Victoria alternating bracelet (which I’ll be getting this summer in 2021 if everything stays on course)
> VCA lotus ring
> VCA perlee clover bangle
> Bulgari serpenti viper bracelet
> Cartier double love pave ring
> These are the items I’m more iffy about:
> 
> Tiffany Schlumberger bird on a rock brooch in morganite or yellow topaz (It’d be in the six-figure range, so who knows. Is that how you decide if something is a HG?)
> VCA folie des pres bracelet in pink sapphire (Again, very expensive, since it’s in the six-figure range. Would you consider this a HG?)
> Cartier pave and ceramic love bracelet (I like the contrast, but the design just isn’t always my favorite. I fall in and out of love with it. This is possible. I don’t know if it’s considered a HG for me though.)
> Tiffany Schlumberger 16 stone ring (Classic, but another piece I fall in and out of love with.)
> Cartier diamond JUC (It’s simple and easy to wear. It feels likely that I’ll buy it, since the price point isn’t too unrealistic. But I feel like there are other things I’d like to buy first, so maybe I’ll never get around to buying this. I don’t know if this counts as a HG or not.)
> Honestly, I just feel like I need help deciding how to put things into my wishlist, so maybe seeing other people’s lists will help me better learn how to organize my spending. After all, I could technically buy the VCA folie des pres bracelet, if I abandoned everything  on my lists and didn’t shop for several years. Is that how most people on TPF shop? I just feel like the things on my dream/unicorn/HG list are totally unobtainable unless I make very drastic changes to my lifestyle. And, honestly, I’m not sure if it’d even make me that much marginally happier to have a FDP bracelet over a lotus ring.
> 
> Maybe this all comes down to me not even understanding how something becomes a “holy grail.” Is it based around price? Does HG mean it’s definitive that you’ll buy it? Or does it mean that you’re not certain you’re going to buy it? Or does it mean that the reason you haven’t bought it is because of scarcity as opposed to finances? I just feel confused about how people even know what counts as a holy grail.  It’s a term I really didn’t give much thought until I joined this forum, so I feel like my understanding of HGs is limited.



I enjoyed reading your insightful post and the items on your wish list are beautiful and will make wonderful additions to your collection! 

I have actually just bought and am waiting for my holy grail item which is a pair of beautifully cut diamond studs. I have diamond studs already but although they are a good size I am not satisfied with the quality. I was offered a good deal at the time I bought them by my jeweller but regretted not going down the custom route to get the specifications I would be happy with. My new studs are a similar size (1.62 ttcw as opposed to my current 1.60 ttcw) but ideal cut, VS2 clarity, D colour, GIA triple excellent and with HCA scores of 1.2 and 0.8. I bought them from Blue Nile with the knowledge that I can upgrade in the future should I want a bigger size (eventually 2-2.50 ttcw which is as big as I would want to go living where I do and with the lifestyle I have). I am incredibly excited to get them but feel sick at how much I have spent, my most expensive jewellery item to date! However, they are classic and I feel good knowing that they are top quality stones that I can pass down to my daughter.

My other holy grail item is the Cartier Love slim bracelet with six diamonds in yellow gold, but after buying the studs I can’t see myself buying the bracelet until at least next year at the earliest. I will also buy it when I am able to get a discount at the airport.


----------



## sosauce

Cool Breeze said:


> I must be totally off base about what “holy grail” means.  I thought it meant hard to find or super expensive pieces.  My hard to find item is a good Tahitian, 10 mm+, multi color pearl bracelet in 18k white gold with some type of rondell or decoratve end caps on the pearls to separate them and give them some pizazz.
> Btw,I love your list @sosauce.  You already have gorgeous pieces but your wish list items will take your collection into a whole new category.


I’m not really sure what HGs are, either. I found out the perlee clover is a lot of people’s “holy grail” but the bangle is pretty easy to find. It’s more of a purchase that’s difficult to swallow.

I’m starting to think holy grail might mean “piece you’re saving up to.” And unicorn means “piece you’d buy immediately if you could find it.”

But again this is all speculative, since I hadn’t given much thought to how I prioritize my shopping until I joined this forum.


----------



## sosauce

880 said:


> I love your post above @sosauce!
> I don’t really have holy grail bags or jewelry, but there are items that I know I will get eventually:
> 1. Verdura cuff
> I’m about a month away from receipt. I’ve wanted one all my adult life since my mom gave me a chanel bag and a chanel mini bag on the belt in 1988 or so. I think I was in college. . . I saw a pic of coco Chanel in a white chanel jacket and the cuffs and it was all over. Other kids may have had the Calvin Klein underwear model on their boards, but I had a pic of chanel. I stopped for a while when I realized she probably was a collaborator and started again when I read the Weirthheimer family forgave her. . . All this is probably too much information for you, apologies.
> Anyway, it was a dream I never thought would happen. . .
> 
> 2. Van cleef buton d’or white gold yellow gold Diamond earrings (no red or blue)
> I’m still thinking about these. I’m not enitirely sure bc my earring tolerance is wonky and I cannot wear much weight. Plus, I’m not entirely sure I’m a VCA person. I love my six motif, but I think of myself more in the Verdura Suzanne Belperron wheelhouse.
> 
> 3. A yellow gold watch. I always thought of myself as a Cartier and not a Rolex person. And a pasha person, but I dislike the new pasha models. . . And I don’t want diamonds. and I saw a Breguet princess reine watch and fell in love except it’s too hard to read the time on the face. .  But, is it really necessary to be able to tell the time on your watch. I mean, uou always have a watch on.
> 
> Here is my wishlist (I don’t own them yet) #2 and #3. I will update with my cuff when it comes in
> View attachment 5020453
> View attachment 5020452



Wow! I love your list. Such unique pieces.

I love those drop earrings!


----------



## sosauce

Onebagtoomany said:


> I enjoyed reading your insightful post and the items on your wish list are beautiful and will make wonderful additions to your collection!
> 
> I have actually just bought and am waiting for my holy grail item which is a pair of beautifully cut diamond studs. I have diamond studs already but although they are a good size I am not satisfied with the quality. I was offered a good deal at the time I bought them by my jeweller but regretted not going down the custom route to get the specifications I would be happy with. My new studs are a similar size (1.62 ttcw as opposed to my current 1.60 ttcw) but ideal cut, VS2 clarity, D colour, GIA triple excellent and with HCA scores of 1.2 and 0.8. I bought them from Blue Nile with the knowledge that I can upgrade in the future should I want a bigger size (eventually 2-2.50 ttcw which is as big as I would want to go living where I do and with the lifestyle I have). I am incredibly excited to get them but feel sick at how much I have spent, my most expensive jewellery item to date! However, they are classic and I feel good knowing that they are top quality stones that I can pass down to my daughter.
> 
> My other holy grail item is the Cartier Love slim bracelet with six diamonds in yellow gold, but after buying the studs I can’t see myself buying the bracelet until at least next year at the earliest. I will also buy it when I am able to get a discount at the airport.



Wow, those are some very nice studs! Are you considering remounting your old pair into a pendant or something?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

sosauce said:


> Wow, those are some very nice studs! Are you considering remounting your old pair into a pendant or something?



Thank you! I learnt a lot about diamonds from this forum and Pricescope and was determined to get it right this time. I think I’m going to sell the old studs as I should be able to get a decent amount for them to put towards what I spent on the new ones.


----------



## Rockerchic

I've been slowly checking off my for sure jewelery items but have few more on my list. 
1. Sapphire ring--actively looking...would love a 6ct+with diamond trapazoid sidestones set in platinum. Looking for a vivid sapphire blue, heirloom quality. Something like


2. Emerald ring--not quite sure on style yet but something Wow!!
3. Cartier diamond Tank Americaine...having hard time pulling the trigger since I have Rolex and other Cartier watches but this has always been on my list


4. Tiffany Shlumberger pieces--ring and enamel bracelet...on the fence...they have been in and out over the years


----------



## 880

Rockerchic said:


> I've been slowly checking off my for sure jewelery items but have few more on my list.
> 1. Sapphire ring--actively looking...would love a 6ct+with diamond trapazoid sidestones set in platinum. Looking for a vivid sapphire blue, heirloom quality. Something like
> View attachment 5020591
> 
> 2. Emerald ring--not quite sure on style yet but something Wow!!
> 3. Cartier diamond Tank Americaine...having hard time pulling the trigger since I have Rolex and other Cartier watches but this has always been on my list
> View attachment 5020596
> 
> 4. Tiffany Shlumberger pieces--ring and enamel bracelet...on the fence...they have been in and out over the years
> View attachment 5020606
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020601


Hi @Rockerchic! Love your choices! Forgot if you were looking at diamond necklaces a few months back! Hugs


----------



## sosauce

Rockerchic said:


> I've been slowly checking off my for sure jewelery items but have few more on my list.
> 1. Sapphire ring--actively looking...would love a 6ct+with diamond trapazoid sidestones set in platinum. Looking for a vivid sapphire blue, heirloom quality. Something like
> View attachment 5020591
> 
> 2. Emerald ring--not quite sure on style yet but something Wow!!
> 3. Cartier diamond Tank Americaine...having hard time pulling the trigger since I have Rolex and other Cartier watches but this has always been on my list
> View attachment 5020596
> 
> 4. Tiffany Shlumberger pieces--ring and enamel bracelet...on the fence...they have been in and out over the years
> View attachment 5020606
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020601



Ooh, I kind of forgot that one of my unicorn pieces is to collect more colored diamond pieces. Looking for blue next, lol. I’ve actually bought a lot of things from my wish list, but then I keep finding more things to add on X_X

I already have some yellow and pink diamond pieces from Tiffany.

I actually bought a one-of-a-kind blue diamond band from Tiffany, but returned it. Of course, they were natural blue diamonds, and the stones all matched in color, but the diamonds just looked ugly imo. I had to psychologically abuse myself to see “blue.” To me, they just looked gray, but apparently that’s very characteristic for natural blue diamonds, especially if they’re small and in a pave setting.

I’d have to go with something a lot larger, I think, if I want to be satisfied with blue.


----------



## sosauce

I feel like the pieces I mentioned are all very iconic brand pieces, but it was probably a bit presumptuous of me to think that everyone would just “know” what pieces I was referring to. Since someone asked for photos, I collected some pics. 

Most likely going to buy over the next several years: 

Perlee clover bracelet 


Viper bracelet


Victoria bracelet


Double love ring


Lotus ring





Unknown, because super expensive or don’t love consistently: 

Bird on a rock brooch 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Folie des pres bracelet 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Pave ceramic love bracelet


Sixteen stone ring


Diamond juste un clou bracelet


----------



## Rockerchic

880 said:


> Hi @Rockerchic! Love your choices! Forgot if you were looking at diamond necklaces a few months back! Hugs


Thanks love! Yes, checked the diamond necklace off the list.


----------



## limom

sosauce said:


> I feel like the pieces I mentioned are all very iconic brand pieces, but it was probably a bit presumptuous of me to think that everyone would just “know” what pieces I was referring to. Since someone asked for photos, I collected some pics.
> 
> Most likely going to buy over the next several years:
> 
> Perlee clover bracelet
> View attachment 5020709
> 
> Viper bracelet
> View attachment 5020710
> 
> Victoria bracelet
> View attachment 5020711
> 
> Double love ring
> View attachment 5020712
> 
> Lotus ring
> View attachment 5020733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unknown, because super expensive or don’t love consistently:
> 
> Bird on a rock brooch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020713
> 
> Folie des pres bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020714
> 
> Pave ceramic love bracelet
> View attachment 5020715
> 
> Sixteen stone ring
> View attachment 5020716
> 
> Diamond juste un clou bracelet
> View attachment 5020717


Thank you for the fantastic pictures!
Lovely, lovely, lovely.
I adore the brooch.
Is it fashionable to wear brooch again?


----------



## sosauce

limom said:


> Thank you for the fantastic pictures!
> Lovely, lovely, lovely.
> I adore the brooch.
> Is it fashionable to wear brooch again?


Ahahaha, I wear brooches a lot. They’re pretty versatile, and have kind of become a signature item for me. You can put brooches on jackets or outerwear, of course. But you can also attach them to a hat, or a scarf, or a bag, or a chain.

I think brooches are the most creative type of jewelry. There’s so much inspiration with brooches, because the design isn’t constrained by size or form. You don’t have to accommodate a finger, or neck, or ear. You can find a brooch in literally any shape imaginable. Also, brooches are easy to take care of and stay in excellent condition, since they’re not in contact with hard surfaces.

I don’t know if brooches are back in fashion, but they’re certainly fun to play with. The only thing is that I feel like you have to amass a pretty large collection of brooches in order to really enjoy them. A brooch can really put a whole outfit together and help to coordinate your other accessories.


----------



## Cool Breeze

sosauce said:


> I’m not really sure what HGs are, either. I found out the perlee clover is a lot of people’s “holy grail” but the bangle is pretty easy to find. It’s more of a purchase that’s difficult to swallow.
> 
> I’m starting to think holy grail might mean “piece you’re saving up to.” And unicorn means “piece you’d buy immediately if you could find it.”
> 
> But again this is all speculative, since I hadn’t given much thought to how I prioritize my shopping until I joined this forum.


I like your definitions!  I also like all the items on your wishlist.  Best of luck!


----------



## DS2006

A holy grail item, to me, is just something that would be your most desired piece to own and is within the realm of possibility. That's why a lot of VCA fans say the Perlee Clover bangle. Many things in their high jewelry collection would not be obtainable for me as I would not pay $100,000+ for a single piece of jewelry.

I am upgrading my studs soon and plan to get a new diamond tennis bracelet, both with ideal cut diamonds this year. I'd like to add maybe one Alhambra piece, too.


----------



## sosauce

One more piece to add to my most likely/definitely list. The Chaumet bee my love bangle. 

I love the design. A bit weird, I know, but hexagons are one of my favorite shapes. I just have to visit an actual Chaumet store to see how the closure mechanism works.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

The Cartier Tank Américaine in gold.  As if I need another watch.


----------



## sosauce

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> The Cartier Tank Américaine in gold.  As if I need another watch.
> 
> View attachment 5021418


Wow, so clean looking. Is the one in the picture rose gold?


----------



## 880

Rockerchic said:


> Thanks love! Yes, checked the diamond necklace off the list.


Pic pls! 
Also, @Rockerchic and @Hermes Nuttynut, adore the Cartier tank americaine
@sosauce, love the Chaumet shapes!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

sosauce said:


> Wow, so clean looking. Is the one in the picture rose gold?



Yes.  But I'm undecided if I want rose or yellow gold.


----------



## BlingCat

Love hearing everyone's HG lists! 
Over the years, have noticed myself happiest wearing a few favorites day in and day out - which is why my HG list is also short: 

Intense pink diamond pendant, 3+ CT oval harry winston - probably a daily piece; pretty sure given the rest of my lifestyle, folks will easily assume it's crystal
Custom diamond necklace, collet style closed back with 1ct RB stones that can convert to different lengths, including a bracelet option (thinking 6.5" bracelet + 16" necklace, with an option to attach the pink diamond pendant above to make a showstopper piece). Currently have a CZ version of the necklace and love it. Have contemplated having this made from aquamarines in an emerald cut instead of RB diamonds... not sure. 
Happy hunting!


----------



## Rockerchic

BlingCat said:


> Love hearing everyone's HG lists!
> Over the years, have noticed myself happiest wearing a few favorites day in and day out - which is why my HG list is also short:
> 
> Intense pink diamond pendant, 3+ CT oval harry winston - probably a daily piece; pretty sure given the rest of my lifestyle, folks will easily assume it's crystal
> Custom diamond necklace, collet style closed back with 1ct RB stones that can convert to different lengths, including a bracelet option (thinking 6.5" bracelet + 16" necklace, with an option to attach the pink diamond pendant above to make a showstopper piece). Currently have a CZ version of the necklace and love it. Have contemplated having this made from aquamarines in an emerald cut instead of RB diamonds... not sure.
> Happy hunting!


Can you  you post a picture of the CZ version? would love to see!


----------



## Chrysje

sosauce said:


> I feel like the pieces I mentioned are all very iconic brand pieces, but it was probably a bit presumptuous of me to think that everyone would just “know” what pieces I was referring to. Since someone asked for photos, I collected some pics.
> 
> Most likely going to buy over the next several years:
> 
> Perlee clover bracelet
> View attachment 5020709
> 
> Viper bracelet
> View attachment 5020710
> 
> Victoria bracelet
> View attachment 5020711
> 
> Double love ring
> View attachment 5020712
> 
> Lotus ring
> View attachment 5020733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unknown, because super expensive or don’t love consistently:
> 
> Bird on a rock brooch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020713
> 
> Folie des pres bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020714
> 
> Pave ceramic love bracelet
> View attachment 5020715
> 
> Sixteen stone ring
> View attachment 5020716
> 
> Diamond juste un clou bracelet
> View attachment 5020717


Beautiful wish list . I also have some Bvlgari serpenti pieces as my HG pieces for the next 2 years. I feel like Bvlgari serpenti is a bit underrated as it is not so popular/common but currently I am obsessed with them and they are definitely priority this year.
So here goes my HG list:
-Bvlgari serpenti viper bracelet in white gold pave (tried on in the boutique)
-Bvlgari serpenti earrings (I tried them on in the boutique as well)
-Bvlgari serpenti ring in white gold pave
-Bvlgari serpenti bracelet in rose gold with partial diamonds at the head and tail
-VCA 10 motif necklace in onyx. Not really HG as I already have a 10 motif but want to connect them to make a 20 motif. I find the 10 motif really hard to wear/combine with my usual outfits. It just seems really dressy 99% of the time and I feel like I can wear a 20 motif more casually. The usual way I wear the 10 motif is with a blouse. The Bvlgari pieces definitely have more priority than the VCA necklace at the moment.


----------



## mrs moulds

Me..... a tennis necklace! OMGosh, it’s my new obsession. I’m always on line just checking them out and dream


----------



## meowkittycat

Cartier JUC ring - I'm not a big bracelet/bangle person, but I love it as a ring. Pink gold for sure.

Sirciam - I like their boho designs but I haven't decided on a particular one. They use a lot of rose gold. This is very much a distant future kind of thing.


----------



## Hq8

My current watch Santos dumont


----------



## sosauce

Pictures of one of the things I’ve crossed off my list. Pink diamonds! 

I got them because the Argyle mine closed, so I think of it more as an “investment.” A larger pink was out of my budget. Either way, I think this is the perfect size for everyday wear and doesn’t look too much like an engagement ring.

Both are from Tiffany. A fancy intense pink diamond Novo ring, and a full circle fancy pink diamond Soleste band.


----------



## tpcorbin

All Gold Rolex


----------



## Cool Breeze

sosauce said:


> Pictures of one of the things I’ve crossed off my list. Pink diamonds!
> 
> I got them because the Argyle mine closed, so I think of it more as an “investment.” A larger pink was out of my budget. Either way, I think this is the perfect size for everyday wear and doesn’t look too much like an engagement ring.
> 
> Both are from Tiffany. A fancy intense pink diamond Novo ring, and a full circle fancy pink diamond Soleste band.
> 
> View attachment 5032929
> 
> 
> View attachment 5032930


They are so pretty!  Very fresh looking, too.  Wear them in good health.


----------



## Rockerchic

tpcorbin said:


> All Gold Rolex
> View attachment 5032974


i love mine to pieces!!! One of my favorite jewelry items that I own.


----------



## hers4eva

Stunning choices .. love them both very special

what size is your pink diamond on the white diamond band?
it’s precious ..




sosauce said:


> Pictures of one of the things I’ve crossed off my list. Pink diamonds!
> 
> I got them because the Argyle mine closed, so I think of it more as an “investment.” A larger pink was out of my budget. Either way, I think this is the perfect size for everyday wear and doesn’t look too much like an engagement ring.
> 
> Both are from Tiffany. A fancy intense pink diamond Novo ring, and a full circle fancy pink diamond Soleste band.
> 
> View attachment 5032929
> 
> 
> View attachment 5032930


----------



## Lux.

Rolex OP 34mm with bright blue dial
A pair of Tiffany dbty stud earrings and/or a pair of Cartier Love stud earrings

I just bought the DateJust in the picture, and dropped it so now I have to pay for repairs, so I am taking a break from spending for a while! Probably I will wait until September (for my bday) to get one of the items on my list.


----------



## Henryhj

limom said:


> Thank you for the fantastic pictures!
> Lovely, lovely, lovely.
> I adore the brooch.
> Is it fashionable to wear brooch again?


Brooches are back! The NYT recently did a piece on them.


----------



## limom

Henryhj said:


> Brooches are back! The NYT recently did a piece on them.


I saw that too!
Time to get the antiques out....
My only concern is hole in my clothes.


For those who wear brooches, how do you deal with the damages?


----------



## Tubereuse

i love brooches and have been wearing them for years! Semi-precious or precious they are are so fun! i usually wear them with cashmere shawls or sweaters so the holes kind of just disappear with a light rub out.  If a fabric looks like a semi or permanent hole will be left then i avoid as those would drive me banunoos!


----------



## Tubereuse

On topic, for sure longterm jewelry wishlist...  definitely a Tiffany platinum chain with diamond station accents, at least 20-24", maybe longer. Wishing also to get around to finally having some custom pieces made with a few purple & pink sapphires and pink diamonds all collected long long ago.  And... then there is a beautiful Hermes clochette necklace that keeps calling my name, LOL!


----------



## Joule

limom said:


> I saw that too!
> Time to get the antiques out....
> My only concern is hole in my clothes.
> 
> 
> For those who wear brooches, how do you deal with the damages?


So in love with brooches. I want to get more of them; I only have this one from Mikimoto (although I also have a number of the "Dissent Pins" mentioned in the NYT article. I'm not sure they really count? Hmm). I wear it either on a blazer lapel or in my hair. I may go completely crazy and try pinning one at my collar someday, but that will take courage. I'm working on it.


----------



## qsn

sosauce said:


> Pictures of one of the things I’ve crossed off my list. Pink diamonds!
> 
> I got them because the Argyle mine closed, so I think of it more as an “investment.” A larger pink was out of my budget. Either way, I think this is the perfect size for everyday wear and doesn’t look too much like an engagement ring.
> 
> Both are from Tiffany. A fancy intense pink diamond Novo ring, and a full circle fancy pink diamond Soleste band.
> 
> View attachment 5032929
> 
> 
> View attachment 5032930



Hi! Your set is gorgeous! I didn't know tiffany had colored diamond bands. I heard the same thing about the Argyle Mine when I was looking at yellow diamonds lately. Do you think it truly means there will be no further stock apart from what they currently have in the near future?


----------



## BlingCat

Rockerchic said:


> Can you  you post a picture of the CZ version? would love to see!





Sorry, took me a while! Here it is...


----------



## Vintage Leather

Personally, I’ve read too much Aurthurian myths to use the word HG lightly.
I think it should be something that is transformative. Something that you spend years trying to acquire. Often, it’s the last piece you ever buy, because nothing else is as good as your very lovely grail. It can be a common thing but painfully expensive and you are searching for an affordable version.  It can be an inexpensive but rare item. A family item that was sold by a cousin. It is as much about the journey as the destination. 
A unicorn is like a grail but even more rare. It is something you aren’t even sure if it exists. You’re pretty sure you can’t obtain it, and when you see it - it owns a tiny piece of your heart.

When it comes to my eternal list, m I’ve listed the 9 pieces I’d like to acquire some day. I try to limit myself to between one a year and one every three years. In the past, I’ve gone a little mad and bought John Hardy and Australian acrylic and costume pieces instead of the stuff I really wanted. The list is my way of keeping myself on track. Of those nine pieces, one is a grail. I do have a unicorn, but it isn’t even on the list. It’s just fun to dream.

So, since this thread is useless without pics:

My grail is the Tiffany Swing earrings. I loved them when they first came out, but they seemed expensive. I was still buying silver at the time and was sure I could just get them later when I was ready.  They were discontinued not long after. 
I love dangling earrings; the way they gently brush against your neck and how they sparkle; these speak to me because they are on prosaic chains and not too fancy - but they are pretty and fancy. But the real value, and what has elevated them to grail status was that they are a reminder of the value of time. It’s past time to stop saying someday; se no credulum posterum.

My unicorn? A JAR botanical piece. I don’t even care which one. Just something micropave and amazing. I saved this picture of the ice on a branch bracelet from the exhibit at the MET


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Vintage Leather said:


> Personally, I’ve read too much Aurthurian myths to use the word HG lightly.
> I think it should be something that is transformative. Something that you spend years trying to acquire. Often, it’s the last piece you ever buy, because nothing else is as good as your very lovely grail. It can be a common thing but painfully expensive and you are searching for an affordable version.  It can be an inexpensive but rare item. A family item that was sold by a cousin. It is as much about the journey as the destination.
> A unicorn is like a grail but even more rare. It is something you aren’t even sure if it exists. You’re pretty sure you can’t obtain it, and when you see it - it owns a tiny piece of your heart.
> 
> Personally, I’ve listed the 9 pieces I’d like to acquire some day, and I try to limit myself to between one a year and one every three years. In the past, I’ve gone a little mad and bought playful pieces instead of the stuff I really wanted, so I try to keep myself on track. Of those pieces, one is a grail. The unicorn isn’t even on the list, it’s just fun to dream.
> 
> So, since this thread is useless without pics:
> 
> My grail is the Tiffany Swing earrings. I loved them when they first came out, but I was still buying silver at the time and was sure I could just get them later. I like how they have a lot of sparkle in a very low-key way. Time to stop saying someday.
> 
> My unicorn? A JAR botanical piece. I don’t even care which one. Just something micropave and amazing. I saved this picture of the ice on a branch bracelet from the exhibit at the MET


that JAR bracelet is so incredibly beautiful, jaw dropping!!


----------



## limom

My unicorn


----------



## Gourmetgal

No “brand” names on my list.  At the top is a 3 - 4 ct heart shaped diamond pendant.


----------



## leechiyong

I keep lists of everything I have and everything I want.  I've come to understand that my impulses generally mean I like something more than an item that's been languishing on my wish list.  If I can wait on a certain item, it generally means I won't wear it often.  

I still like keeping the wish list to make sure my impulse purchases aren't too impulsive.  I compare what I have that's similar functionally on the wish list and what's similar price-wise, both as a big ticket item and for a few smaller items that I could clear off for the same amount.  I also compare the item to what I already have in my collection and start searching online for anything that might be comparable to make sure there isn't anything out there I might like more.

Right now, my wish list is a Bolide amulette, which I either just need to be ready to pounce on should one appear or special order it when I'm able to visit the boutique and a James Banks Codette Minor bracelet.


I've been indulging in some retail therapy of late, including an impulse purchase necklace and finally going for a custom ring order, so I imagine the bracelet won't be for a bit, but I'm hoping I'll have at least one item crossed off the list by the end of the year.


----------



## Cool Breeze

leechiyong said:


> I keep lists of everything I have and everything I want.  I've come to understand that my impulses generally mean I like something more than an item that's been languishing on my wish list.  If I can wait on a certain item, it generally means I won't wear it often.
> 
> I still like keeping the wish list to make sure my impulse purchases aren't too impulsive.  I compare what I have that's similar functionally on the wish list and what's similar price-wise, both as a big ticket item and for a few smaller items that I could clear off for the same amount.  I also compare the item to what I already have in my collection and start searching online for anything that might be comparable to make sure there isn't anything out there I might like more.
> 
> Right now, my wish list is a Bolide amulette, which I either just need to be ready to pounce on should one appear or special order it when I'm able to visit the boutique and a James Banks Codette Minor bracelet.
> View attachment 5062522
> 
> I've been indulging in some retail therapy of late, including an impulse purchase necklace and finally going for a custom ring order, so I imagine the bracelet won't be for a bit, but I'm hoping I'll have at least one item crossed off the list by the end of the year.


I love your bracelet pick!  The details and design are simply beautifu.


----------



## jelliedfeels

I’m very fond of coloured gems so a lot of my wish list is just big beautiful stones but I’m not 100% on the settings or the style yet.
I do know I absolutely love emerald and rose cuts.
I would love a 3 carat+ ruby. A truly phenomenal white Opal. All the emeralds. A cornflower blue sapphire. 

In the designer realm, I like this minimalist take on Cartier panther they just brought out. I’m not mad on pavé so I actually prefer the cheaper one.



Absolute fantasy world? I would love to have some of Elizabeth Taylor’s emeralds  and look like her too if at all possible


----------



## Breakfast@Chaumet

On my list are:

Cartier Juste Un Clou regular bracelet in rose gold. I have the regular Love and am deciding between this and Chaumet Bee My Love bracelet. Would it look too tacky / overly branded to wear both Love and JUC? Or will most (non TPF) people not know what they are?


Chaumet Bee My Love half pave bracelet in rose gold.  My only issue is the risk of it becoming discontinued as it does not get a lot of mention on TPF, Youtube or elsewhere. You are paying a premium for the branding so hope it stays around!


VCA either Frivole mini necklace and small ear clips but I’d wait to see if they do therose gold plain


An everyday necklace...undecided. Perhaps the Cartier Small Love with 2 diamonds or Bulgari Divas Dream.


----------



## nycmamaofone

I make a wishlist and revise it periodically to make sure it reflects my current thought process. I also sit on decisions about fine jewelry for a few months if not more typically and I stick to a set budget every year. (Generally I get about 2-3 big ticket items a year.)

This is my current collection of VCA and Cartier (I also have a lot of non branded stuff and a couple of other branded pieces not shown here):



For my current wishlist, I would like the following:

1. VCA 5-motif onyx bracelet.
2. Messika Twin Toi diamond ring in WG.
3. Cartier JUC thick ring with diamonds in YG.
4. VCA large Frivole earrings in YG (if they ever come back in stock!).


----------



## Breakfast@Chaumet

sosauce said:


> One more piece to add to my most likely/definitely list. The Chaumet bee my love bangle.
> 
> I love the design. A bit weird, I know, but hexagons are one of my favorite shapes. I just have to visit an actual Chaumet store to see how the closure mechanism works.
> View attachment 5021372


The closure is really easy to work and take on and off! It’s hidden discreetly in a hexagon - the one on the left of the Chaumet inscription on your picture


----------



## jelliedfeels

Actually, speaking of brooches , I’d love to have a big collection of different Lea Stein celluloid brooches. They are actually still pretty reasonably priced but it’s getting a bit hard to find the really stunning ones. My favourite design is probably this very deco fox. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I’d also love an eternity band with my wedding set when we’ve been married long enough  

and part of me is tempted to just a diamond solitaire ring just because the simple modern look is pretty against the grain for me.


----------



## qsn

Breakfast@Chaumet said:


> On my list are:
> 
> Cartier Juste Un Clou regular bracelet in rose gold. I have the regular Love and am deciding between this and Chaumet Bee My Love bracelet. Would it look too tacky / overly branded to wear both Love and JUC? Or will most (non TPF) people not know what they are?
> 
> 
> Chaumet Bee My Love half pave bracelet in rose gold.  My only issue is the risk of it becoming discontinued as it does not get a lot of mention on TPF, Youtube or elsewhere. You are paying a premium for the branding so hope it stays around!
> 
> 
> VCA either Frivole mini necklace and small ear clips but I’d wait to see if they do therose gold plain
> 
> 
> An everyday necklace...undecided. Perhaps the Cartier Small Love with 2 diamonds or Bulgari Divas Dream.
> 
> View attachment 5065709
> View attachment 5065710
> View attachment 5065713
> View attachment 5065714
> View attachment 5065715
> View attachment 5065716



I've been wanting to get a Chaumet bee my love piece for ages. My only issue is that I can only order from the Paris store and get it shipped to the States. For something at that price point I'd really like to try it on in person. I think it is more popular in Asia and Europe because they're not very accessible in the States. And the bee my love being probably Chaumet's most popular line at the moment, I don't think it will get discontinued. Did you get a chance to try the bracelet on?


----------



## Breakfast@Chaumet

qsn said:


> I've been wanting to get a Chaumet bee my love piece for ages. My only issue is that I can only order from the Paris store and get it shipped to the States. For something at that price point I'd really like to try it on in person. I think it is more popular in Asia and Europe because they're not very accessible in the States. And the bee my love being probably Chaumet's most popular line at the moment, I don't think it will get discontinued. Did you get a chance to try the bracelet on?


Thanks, good to know that its a popular line. I was in the boutique to look at another line but fell in love with the Bee My Love bracelet! I wasn’t convinced by the photos online but it looked a lot better in person.

Yes agree for that price you’d want to see it on before committing to it! Hope you find a way to see it!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Studs
RHR
Watch


----------



## qsn

Breakfast@Chaumet said:


> Thanks, good to know that its a popular line. I was in the boutique to look at another line but fell in love with the Bee My Love bracelet! I wasn’t convinced by the photos online but it looked a lot better in person.
> 
> Yes agree for that price you’d want to see it on before committing to it! Hope you find a way to see it!



Thank you! It's great to know that it looks good in person. You are right it's not mentioned a lot on social media. I had a hard time researching for mod shots.


----------



## legally_tanned

leechiyong said:


> I keep lists of everything I have and everything I want.  I've come to understand that my impulses generally mean I like something more than an item that's been languishing on my wish list.  If I can wait on a certain item, it generally means I won't wear it often.
> 
> I still like keeping the wish list to make sure my impulse purchases aren't too impulsive.  I compare what I have that's similar functionally on the wish list and what's similar price-wise, both as a big ticket item and for a few smaller items that I could clear off for the same amount.  I also compare the item to what I already have in my collection and start searching online for anything that might be comparable to make sure there isn't anything out there I might like more.
> 
> Right now, my wish list is a Bolide amulette, which I either just need to be ready to pounce on should one appear or special order it when I'm able to visit the boutique and a James Banks Codette Minor bracelet.
> View attachment 5062522
> 
> I've been indulging in some retail therapy of late, including an impulse purchase necklace and finally going for a custom ring order, so I imagine the bracelet won't be for a bit, but I'm hoping I'll have at least one item crossed off the list by the end of the year.


This bracelet is beautiful. I didn't even know about this brand, but the craftmanship and design look superb.


----------



## bisousx

1. Diamond tennis bracelet

2. Rose gold Rolex

3. 1-2 more Cartier Love bracelets 

4. Cartier Pave Love bracelet

5. Cartier Pave Love ring


----------



## Volvomom

I would love to upgrade my diamond stud earrings.  I have almost 2 ctw, would like bigger!!!!


----------



## foxgal

Very interesting to read everyone’s wish list! 

I live very simple and like things I can wear 24/7. I recently got my wishlist automatic watch, and the only other things really that I hope to acquire one day are a classic eternity ring in the 2 carat range and...omg...I would LOVE to get Maria Tash’s invisible set aspara hoop for my daith piercing. Such edgy lux! And if I could swing it, I’d commission Danish jeweller Leen Heyne to customize a diamond ring like the third picture


----------



## sosauce

A pink diamond bracelet wasn’t on my original list, but I recently bought the T wire bracelet with pink diamonds. It’s being retired, so I gave in to the idea of it being exclusive. I thought it would pair well with my pink diamond rings. However, I don’t know if it’s worth the amount I paid…

I’m having second thoughts about my purchase. I just feel like the pink isn’t very noticeable and that it looks like off-color diamonds.

Anyways, here are some photos in different lighting conditions comparing the pink diamond version with the white diamond version. I think I’m going to return it, but I figure others will probably appreciate pics, since this is a limited piece that you can’t see online. 

It’s so hard to stick to my list when I keep finding other things that I impulsively want. Jeez, I need to do better at spending my money. I guess that’s what this thread is for…


----------



## foxgal

sosauce said:


> A pink diamond bracelet wasn’t on my original list, but I recently bought the T wire bracelet with pink diamonds. It’s being retired, so I gave in to the idea of it being exclusive. I thought it would pair well with my pink diamond rings. However, I don’t know if it’s worth the amount I paid…
> 
> I’m having second thoughts about my purchase. I just feel like the pink isn’t very noticeable and that it looks like off-color diamonds.
> 
> Anyways, here are some photos in different lighting conditions comparing the pink diamond version with the white diamond version. I think I’m going to return it, but I figure others will probably appreciate pics, since this is a limited piece that you can’t see online.
> 
> It’s so hard to stick to my list when I keep finding other things that I impulsively want. Jeez, I need to do better at spending my money. I guess that’s what this thread is for…



The pink version is very pretty, but as you say, in different lights it doesn’t really highlight the pink. Since you already have a white diamond version, I’d say return it and use the $ for something else on your wishlist...unless you’re in the enviable position of just keeping everything


----------



## kashmira

I have been more into bags than jewellery but there are a few pieces of jewellery that are on my wish list:
* VCA sweet Alhambra earstuds with diamonds (hope to buy later this year)
* diamond tennis bracelet
* earrings with marquise cut diamonds
* right hand ring with diamonds


----------



## Lpchickster

One of the dumbest things I've ever done...I wanted the Cartier Nigeria ring so badly,  I bought it in a size 50 at an estate sale even though I'm actually a 51. Of course it ended up being too tight .  Once I sell the 50, I'll be on the lookout for a 51 again.







View attachment 5081930


----------



## Volvomom

I have never even heard if that ring before......its gorgeous on you!!!!!!!


----------



## sgj99

1.  Update my diamond stud earrings 
2.  Update my tennis bracelet (4 1/2 carats to 8 carats).
3.  Replace the emerald in one of my rings.


----------



## Lpchickster

Volvomom said:


> I have never even heard if that ring before......its gorgeous on you!!!!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## sgj99

foxgal said:


> Very interesting to read everyone’s wish list!
> 
> I live very simple and like things I can wear 24/7. I recently got my wishlist automatic watch, and the only other things really that I hope to acquire one day are a classic eternity ring in the 2 carat range and...omg...I would LOVE to get Maria Tash’s invisible set aspara hoop for my daith piercing. Such edgy lux! And if I could swing it, I’d commission Danish jeweller Leen Heyne to customize a diamond ring like the third picture
> 
> View attachment 5077304
> View attachment 5077305
> View attachment 5077306



Love the diamond ring!!!  It’s so unique and beautiful.


----------



## ZofieUp

I’am looking to buy a “cocktail” ring for special occasions. But it can’t be to big because I feel uncomfortable with big pieces. I’am doubting between 3 rings
- the coco crush toi et moi ring in beige ( love that color!)
- Nina Lux (from local shop)
- mini Lux ( from local shop)

the diamonds are bigger from the local shop and I like the simplicity but I love the coco crush line. Also I think that buying from the local shop is financially a better investment.
Lots to think about 

all of them are in the same price range


----------



## CateMoss

So much inspiration on this thread. My HG is a diamond tiara - I’d need to win the lottery to justify buying one and I have no where to wear one but I’d be so happy!

Aside from that, my short term (1-3 years) wish list, in no particular order, is:

1. VCA Vintage Alhambra WG Chalcedony bracelet
2.  Chaumet WG Bee My Love bracelet 
3. Cartier WG JUC
4. Cartier YG or RG SM Love
5. Cartier WG Paved SM Love
6. Rolex 31mm, fluted bezel, gold/steel, MOP or green dial


----------



## slytheringirl

I have my eye on a couple of bracelets at the moment, and am currently trying to decide which one I would like.

I like this bracelet from Fendi:

https://www.fendi.com/us/fashion-jewelry-woman/baguette-bracelet-8ag988b08f0cj4 

I think the color is beautiful, and I do like the Fendi logo. They have one that is a bit thicker, but I do like the smaller one. I don't have anything rose gold, and it would be nice to switch it up a bit from my usual silver.

I also really like this bracelet from Tiffany's:

https://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/bracelets/return-to-tiffany-bead-bracelet-GRP03577/ 

The Tiffany's one is more my style. I pretty much only wear silver jewelry, and I really like the blue heart. Blue is my favorite color, and Tiffany's blue is just absolutely gorgeous. They also have a necklace with the same charm, and I'm also thinking of that one, too.

To me, both are just the right amount of flashy. Yes, it's recognizable, but also have a "If you know, you know. If you don't, you don't," vibe. Or at least to me.


----------



## missie1

I have all my big ticket staple jewelry items covered.  I am however always working on my wrist stacks so I currently need two more VCA Alhambra bracelets.   I’m considering the bulgari serpent bracelet in RG.  Also interested I the VCA thin perlee clover once it’s released


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Onebagtoomany said:


> I enjoyed reading your insightful post and the items on your wish list are beautiful and will make wonderful additions to your collection!
> 
> I have actually just bought and am waiting for my holy grail item which is a pair of beautifully cut diamond studs. I have diamond studs already but although they are a good size I am not satisfied with the quality. I was offered a good deal at the time I bought them by my jeweller but regretted not going down the custom route to get the specifications I would be happy with. My new studs are a similar size (1.62 ttcw as opposed to my current 1.60 ttcw) but ideal cut, VS2 clarity, D colour, GIA triple excellent and with HCA scores of 1.2 and 0.8. I bought them from Blue Nile with the knowledge that I can upgrade in the future should I want a bigger size (eventually 2-2.50 ttcw which is as big as I would want to go living where I do and with the lifestyle I have). I am incredibly excited to get them but feel sick at how much I have spent, my most expensive jewellery item to date! However, they are classic and I feel good knowing that they are top quality stones that I can pass down to my daughter.
> 
> My other holy grail item is the Cartier Love slim bracelet with six diamonds in yellow gold, but after buying the studs I can’t see myself buying the bracelet until at least next year at the earliest. I will also buy it when I am able to get a discount at the airport.



Updating my previous post on this... I got the bracelet!  I would have waited but had the funds available after moving on some jewellery pieces that were no longer my style, plus I saw Cartier’s prices had actually gone down in the UK  - so a no brainer! 

Soooo my current long-term/holy grail wish list now looks something like this:

1. Fope Eka necklace in yellow gold with diamond rondel
2. Diamond tennis necklace in yellow gold - not sure on carat weight but I want something very delicate to either wear on its own or to layer with
3. A Foundrae yellow gold necklace (?) - still thinking about this as they are REALLY expensive, not sure whether I can justify one both financially and for my style of dressing 
4. Tiffany Metro hinged bangles in yellow and rose gold - to stack with my existing white gold one
5. Cartier Solo or Tank Francaise watch in two tone, medium size  
6. Kiki McDonough Lola diamond circle/hoop drop earrings


----------



## Vintage Leather

Vintage Leather said:


> Personally, I’ve read too much Aurthurian myths to use the word HG lightly.
> I think it should be something that is transformative. Something that you spend years trying to acquire. Often, it’s the last piece you ever buy, because nothing else is as good as your very lovely grail. It can be a common thing but painfully expensive and you are searching for an affordable version.  It can be an inexpensive but rare item. A family item that was sold by a cousin. It is as much about the journey as the destination.
> A unicorn is like a grail but even more rare. It is something you aren’t even sure if it exists. You’re pretty sure you can’t obtain it, and when you see it - it owns a tiny piece of your heart.
> 
> When it comes to my eternal list, m I’ve listed the 9 pieces I’d like to acquire some day. I try to limit myself to between one a year and one every three years. In the past, I’ve gone a little mad and bought John Hardy and Australian acrylic and costume pieces instead of the stuff I really wanted. The list is my way of keeping myself on track. Of those nine pieces, one is a grail. I do have a unicorn, but it isn’t even on the list. It’s just fun to dream.
> 
> So, since this thread is useless without pics:
> 
> My grail is the Tiffany Swing earrings. I loved them when they first came out, but they seemed expensive. I was still buying silver at the time and was sure I could just get them later when I was ready.  They were discontinued not long after.
> I love dangling earrings; the way they gently brush against your neck and how they sparkle; these speak to me because they are on prosaic chains and not too fancy - but they are pretty and fancy. But the real value, and what has elevated them to grail status was that they are a reminder of the value of time. It’s past time to stop saying someday; se no credulum posterum.
> 
> My unicorn? A JAR botanical piece. I don’t even care which one. Just something micropave and amazing. I saved this picture of the ice on a branch bracelet from the exhibit at the MET
> 
> View attachment 5060283
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060284



It’s on sale! 

The JAR bracelet will be at Christie’s tomorrow. Anyone have 800k to w million they could lend me? 






						JAR DIAMOND 'BRANCH UNDER SNOW' BANGLE BRACELET
					






					www.christies.com
				





So my million estimate was severely understated. But congratulations to the lucky person who bought this stunning 1.5 million dollar sterling and platinum bracelet


----------



## sosauce

Bought the Victoria bracelet today! Another item to cross off my list.


----------



## Cool Breeze

sosauce said:


> Bought the Victoria bracelet today! Another item to cross off my list.


Such a beautiful bracelet!  It looks great on you.  Wear it in good health.


----------



## 880

sosauce said:


> Bought the Victoria bracelet today! Another item to cross off my list.


Congratulations @sosauce! The Victoria bracelet is stunning on you!


----------



## lorihmatthews

I always wanted diamond stud earrings, and I finally got them. They are fabulous. Haven't posted pics yet.


----------



## Pimpernel

I only ever wear my family signet ring (from the 1700s) and a filigree gold cross pendant. Have several family heirlooms but, as a painter who dips her fingers in all kinds of icky turpentine, pigments, varnish, China ink, etc., common sense must prevail 

However, I should love to own one day, in person, this piece, just to admire it, even if I wouldn´t dare wear it:


----------



## 07Daisy91

I'm thinking of getting a low-key silver chain bracelet. Where I work you can't really flex logos or recognisable brands and some of the Tiffany & Co. pieces I saw online fit the bill!


----------



## etudes

- automatic watch
- yellow diamond ring


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I’m kind of jewelry content right now. I am waiting on a new tennis bracelet.


----------



## limom

Obsessed with yellow/rose gold serpenti ring and bracelet. Christmas can’t come soon enough


----------



## jtc103

My list is constantly changing/evolving especially when there are smaller items that distract me from my bigger purchases.

Here are the things that I’d like to add to my jewelry collection which I feel would be mainstays (and in no particular order):

1 - pink diamond eternity ring
2 - pink diamond pendant (radiant cut  to match my ring or a tear drop one) 
3 - All gold Rolex Yachtmaster or all gold Rolex Daydate 
4 - 3.5-4ct tennis bracelet rose gold (or maybe 2ct pink diamond tennis bracelet) 
5 - Cartier small Love bracelet with diamonds 
6 - Hermes rose gold Farandole necklace


----------



## 880

sosauce said:


> Maybe this all comes down to me not even understanding how something becomes a “holy grail.” Is it based around price? Does HG mean it’s definitive that you’ll buy it? Or does it mean that you’re not certain you’re going to buy it? Or does it mean that the reason you haven’t bought it is because of scarcity as opposed to finances? I just feel confused about how people even know what counts as a holy grail.  It’s a term I really didn’t give much thought until I joined this forum, so I feel like my understanding of HGs is limited.



I came back to this thread to update my list (I decided I didn’t need/ couldn’t find the right gold watch — everything was too feminine or made me feel like a middle aged rapper). And, then I reread your post and had to comment on HG. I don’t really like the term HG perhaps bc it implies a life long obsessive quest to find the apex of ones existence. I’d like to think none of us really feel this way about any object, and that when TPF uses the term it’s tongue in cheek. But, I suppose most TPFers use it to describe the apex of the list. Presumably we eventually reach that point and find a new grail to chase.

I also learned that I’m not really  a list person either. After looking for the ‘right’ gold watch, and not finding it,  I stumbled upon the last RG  serpenti tubogas pave bracelet  at the boutique (they’re discontinuing this model) and a current model RG serpenti pave head and tail ring.  I literally mean ‘stumbled‘ bc the reason DH and I went to the boutique was: we were at Nike buying him sneakers; I had too much iced coffee; and, Nike didn’t have a bathroom. I did *not* want to drag DH south into Saks. I had initially thought  that I would to go to Bulgari (by myself at some point) to try to the current sepenti pave bracelet  based on @Cool Breeze ‘S wrist pics, but I had no notion of buying anything big like a bracelet . Perhaps at most look a little ring, perfumes, or bags.

This is a long way of saying, perhaps you dont actually actively search for an HG. If you find something that resonates — that causes you to come to a full stop — then it’s an HG. When I put this on, I realized that i  don’t need a Rolex/Cartier or Breguet/Dior gold watch; VCA buton d’or earrings; or any other list item. Which is good bc this is a significant amount of money, and I’ve promised myself Im done (at least for this calendar year). The bracelet and ring are techically rose gold, so I’m mixing it up. (Before 2020, i mainly only wore WG, platinum or steel). The SA, DH and I, all actually love it all worn on one hand (part of the serpenti is hidden under the cuff) — in that case, I don’t wear other jewelry. DH even urged me to get the ring for the pinkie and forego my other rings for now . . . He thinks it’s much more whimsical than my wedding or cocktail rings   So, for me, an HG is when you wear them, other things become irrelevant. Besides, nothing else would *fit* on my wrist and to reduce cost per wear, I am planning on wearing all this, all the freaking time  Done!




thank you so much @HauteMama for your kind words below!


----------



## HauteMama

880 said:


> I came back to this thread to update my list (I decided I didn’t need/ couldn’t find the right gold watch — everything was too feminine or made me feel like a middle aged rapper). And, then I reread your post and had to comment on HG. I don’t really like the term HG perhaps bc it implies a life long obsessive quest to find the apex of ones existence, and I’d like to think none of us really feel this way about any object, and that when TPF uses the term it’s tongue in cheek . . But I suppose most TPFers use it to describe the apex of the list. Presumably we eventually reach that point and find a new grail to chase.
> 
> I also learned that I’m not really  a list person either. After looking for the ‘right’ gold watch, and not finding it,  I stumbled upon the last RG  serpenti tubogas pave bracelet  at the boutique (they’re discontinuing this model) and a current model RG serpenti pave head and tail ring.  I literally mean ‘stumbled‘ bc the reason DH and I went to the boutique was: we were at Nike buying him sneakers; I had too much iced coffee; and, Nike didn’t have a bathroom. I did *not* want to drag DH south into Saks. I had initially thought  that I would to go to Bulgari (by myself at some point) to try to the current sepenti pave bracelet  based on @Cool Breeze ‘S wrist pics, but I had no notion of buying anything big like a bracelet . Perhaps at most a little ring or perfumes or look at bags.
> 
> This is a long way of saying, perhaps you dont actually actively search for an HG, but after you find something, you  are content to come to a full stop. When I put it on I was like, okay lists don’t truly express my desires clearly.  I don’t need a Rolex/Cartier/Breguet/Dior gold watch; VCA buton d’or earrings; or anything else on my list. Which is good bc this is a significant amount of money, and I’ve promised myself Im done (at least for the year). The bracelet and ring are techically rose gold, so I’m mixing it up. The SA, DH and I actually love it all worn on one hand (part of the serpenti is hidden under the cuff) — in that case, for my style, I don’t wear anything else. So, for me, an HG is when you wear them, you don’t want other things.  It helps that nothing else would *fit* on my wrist and for the cost, I am planning on wearing all this, all the freaking time  Done!
> 
> View attachment 5132208
> View attachment 5132210



I agree. Some of my most treasured things are things I never planned or intended to buy. Sometimes it isn't until you "meet" something that you realize you need it. Your new bracelet is just gorgeous! I love it both solo and with the amazing cuff, too.


----------



## Kfka_btsea

Santa Maria aquamarine and pearl choker. I actually missed out twice... first piece was a vintage mikimoto that I decided to give a week and it got sold. The second was a Christie's auction that I didn't bother looking at. I regret not bothering to figure out how to bid at auctions a few years ago. Not everything is 5/6+ figures and at least there is some QC
Tahitian pearl + diamond rondelle necklace. This is usually max 5 figures from a decent jeweller but I can't purchase pearls unseen anymore after having a few bad experiences, so... maybe when travel resumes
Gothic style Rhodolite chandelier necklace
Panther earrings with tsavorite (the eyes) and ruby / rhodolite main stone
Seaman schepps' colourful bracelets
Vintage Buccellati rigato bracelets
Almost everything from:
Symbolic & Chase
Boucheron's Hotel de Lumiere / Flocon Impérial collections

I don't think I'd wear most of these, just lie in bed and stroke them everyday lol

Previous list, might remove:

2+ tcw studs. I shopped around for a while but couldn't decide. Saw Lightbox jewelry but it's always OOS and also couldn't decide
Cornflower blue sapphire ring or earrings
Muzo green emerald, step cut. Wanted a ring but reconsidering given how clumsy I am and relatively fragile emeralds are


----------



## 880

Kfka_btsea said:


> Santa Maria aquamarine and pearl choker. I actually missed out twice... first piece was a vintage mikimoto that I decided to give a week and it got sold. The second was a Christie's auction that I didn't bother looking at. I regret not bothering to figure out how to bid at auctions a few years ago. Not everything is 5/6+ figures and at least there is some QC
> Tahitian pearl + diamond rondelle necklace. This is usually max 5 figures from a decent jeweller but I can't purchase pearls unseen anymore after having a few bad experiences, so... maybe when travel resumes
> Gothic style Rhodolite chandelier necklace
> Panther earrings with tsavorite (the eyes) and ruby / rhodolite main stone
> Seaman schepps' colourful bracelets
> Vintage Buccellati rigato bracelets
> Almost everything from:
> Symbolic & Chase
> Boucheron's Hotel de Lumiere / Flocon Impérial collections
> 
> I don't think I'd wear most of these, just lie in bed and stroke them everyday lol
> 
> Previous list, might remove:
> 
> 2+ tcw studs. I shopped around for a while but couldn't decide. Saw Lightbox jewelry but it's always OOS and also couldn't decide
> Cornflower blue sapphire ring or earrings
> Muzo green emerald, step cut. Wanted a ring but reconsidering given how clumsy I am and relatively fragile emeralds are


I would love to see any action pics! And am off to google the items on your list to learn more about them


----------



## AntiqueShopper

My current long term list includes:

1. Rose Gold Love size 18 to wear with my yellow gold one

2.  2 cttw diamond studs- I think it will be the perfect size for my ears

3. Upgrade my engagement ring.

4. A piece with a pink diamond.

5. All diamond Tiffany key

6. 36 inch Tiffany DBTY necklace in gold or platinum


I was lucky enough to buy my dream yellow diamond pendant this week- Tiffany .43 diamond FI/ VVS1


----------



## jelliedfeels

slytheringirl said:


> I have my eye on a couple of bracelets at the moment, and am currently trying to decide which one I would like.
> 
> I like this bracelet from Fendi:
> 
> https://www.fendi.com/us/fashion-jewelry-woman/baguette-bracelet-8ag988b08f0cj4
> 
> I think the color is beautiful, and I do like the Fendi logo. They have one that is a bit thicker, but I do like the smaller one. I don't have anything rose gold, and it would be nice to switch it up a bit from my usual silver.
> 
> I also really like this bracelet from Tiffany's:
> 
> https://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/bracelets/return-to-tiffany-bead-bracelet-GRP03577/
> 
> The Tiffany's one is more my style. I pretty much only wear silver jewelry, and I really like the blue heart. Blue is my favorite color, and Tiffany's blue is just absolutely gorgeous. They also have a necklace with the same charm, and I'm also thinking of that one, too.
> 
> To me, both are just the right amount of flashy. Yes, it's recognizable, but also have a "If you know, you know. If you don't, you don't," vibe. Or at least to me.


I personally think the Tiffany blue heart is a more memorable design and if you usually prefer cool metals anyway I think you should go for it!


Pimpernel said:


> I only ever wear my family signet ring (from the 1700s) and a filigree gold cross pendant. Have several family heirlooms but, as a painter who dips her fingers in all kinds of icky turpentine, pigments, varnish, China ink, etc., common sense must prevail
> 
> However, I should love to own one day, in person, this piece, just to admire it, even if I wouldn´t dare wear it:
> 
> View attachment 5128390


It is amazing you have such an old heirloom- what a treasure!
also agree the Chaumet is stunning 


etudes said:


> - automatic watch
> - yellow diamond ring


Yellow diamonds are beautiful. 
Have you already fallen into the automatic hobby rabbit hole?


Kfka_btsea said:


> Santa Maria aquamarine and pearl choker. I actually missed out twice... first piece was a vintage mikimoto that I decided to give a week and it got sold. The second was a Christie's auction that I didn't bother looking at. I regret not bothering to figure out how to bid at auctions a few years ago. Not everything is 5/6+ figures and at least there is some QC
> Tahitian pearl + diamond rondelle necklace. This is usually max 5 figures from a decent jeweller but I can't purchase pearls unseen anymore after having a few bad experiences, so... maybe when travel resumes
> Gothic style Rhodolite chandelier necklace
> Panther earrings with tsavorite (the eyes) and ruby / rhodolite main stone
> Seaman schepps' colourful bracelets
> Vintage Buccellati rigato bracelets
> Almost everything from:
> Symbolic & Chase
> Boucheron's Hotel de Lumiere / Flocon Impérial collections
> 
> I don't think I'd wear most of these, just lie in bed and stroke them everyday lol
> 
> Previous list, might remove:
> 
> 2+ tcw studs. I shopped around for a while but couldn't decide. Saw Lightbox jewelry but it's always OOS and also couldn't decide
> Cornflower blue sapphire ring or earrings
> Muzo green emerald, step cut. Wanted a ring but reconsidering given how clumsy I am and relatively fragile emeralds are


This is a great detailed list with some designers  I hadn’t heard of and happy to be introduced  

I’ve got to plead  the case of cornflower sapphire though - they are beautiful, durable and unusual. I am also biased as my favourite ring is a cornflower


----------



## etudes

jelliedfeels said:


> Yellow diamonds are beautiful.
> Have you already fallen into the automatic hobby rabbit hole?


I've been going back and forth about buying an automatic watch, mainly about the model and the brand. I planned to go to the boutique last year, but then covid happened. So for now I just continue to save because there's no way I buy without trying it first.  

I tried yellow diamond rings last time I went to jeweler. I already used my budget for this year, though


----------



## AntiqueShopper

etudes said:


> I've been going back and forth about buying an automatic watch, mainly about the model and the brand. I planned to go to the boutique last year, but then covid happened. So for now I just continue to save because there's no way I buy without trying it first.
> 
> I tried yellow diamond rings last time I went to jeweler. I already used my budget for this year, though
> 
> View attachment 5138252


I love both!  What size center stone were you looking to buy?


----------



## etudes

AntiqueShopper said:


> I love both!  What size center stone were you looking to buy?



According to the GIA Reports, the ring with white halo is 1.1ct, IF, Fancy Light Yellow. The other one is 1.2ct, VVS1, Fancy Yellow. The one with FLY center stone is cheaper, but I prefer the color of the fancy yellow


----------



## limom

etudes said:


> According to the GIA Reports, the ring with white halo is 1.1ct, IF, Fancy Light Yellow. The other one is 1.2ct, VVS1, Fancy Yellow. The one with FLY center stone is cheaper, but I prefer the color of the fancy yellow


Me too.
That stone is spectacular…


----------



## AntiqueShopper

etudes said:


> According to the GIA Reports, the ring with white halo is 1.1ct, IF, Fancy Light Yellow. The other one is 1.2ct, VVS1, Fancy Yellow. The one with FLY center stone is cheaper, but I prefer the color of the fancy yellow


Me too!  Fancy Yellow is definitely the way to go!


----------



## etudes

The difference between fancy light and fancy yellow is quite noticeable, my eyes were drawn to the FY stone when I was in the store. On the other hand, the FLY is cheaper and maybe easier to match because of the white halo


----------



## 880

etudes said:


> but I prefer the color of the fancy yellow


Perhaps save longer for the fancy yellow?  You should only buy what you love most.  I think both are beautiful but the yellow only stone is more Modern in its simplicity; the Diamond halo more classic and blingy. I like both colors; honestly my eyes are aging bc I cannot really see the difference in yellow. I’m almost wondering if the white diamonds make the yellow spcenter seem lighter. someone also told me that there are yellow sapphires (I’m not familiar with yellow stones) so sometime when I am at a jeweler, I plan to ask to see both (solely for the purpose of education of course!)


----------



## etudes

880 said:


> Perhaps save longer for the fancy yellow?  You should only buy what you love most.  I think both are beautiful but the yellow only stone is more Modern in its simplicity; the Diamond halo more classic and blingy. I like both colors; honestly my eyes are aging bc I cannot really see the difference in yellow. I’m almost wondering if the white diamonds make the yellow spcenter seem lighter. someone also told me that there are yellow sapphires (I’m not familiar with yellow stones) so sometime when I am at a jeweler, I plan to ask to see both (solely for the purpose of education of course!)



Fancy light and fancy yellow diamonds may look similar in picture, but fancy light is paler in real life. It seems that fancy colored diamonds aren't popular in my area, therefore the buyback rate is lower. I don't want to regret it later, so I'll take my time to decide


----------



## limom

etudes said:


> Fancy light and fancy yellow diamonds may look similar in picture, but fancy light is paler in real life. It seems that fancy colored diamonds aren't popular in my area, therefore the buyback rate is lower. I don't want to regret it later, so I'll take my time to decide


Is the fancy diamond color enhanced?
More time to decide=more time to save.
In my mind, it is a no brainer…


----------



## etudes

limom said:


> Is the fancy diamond color enhanced?
> More time to decide=more time to save.
> In my mind, it is a no brainer…



According to the GIA reports, both are natural. I stay away from those without reliable lab report, it's just too much money to gamble. The exception is Tiffany yellow diamond, but I know I can't afford Tiffany price for the size I want


----------



## snowdog

limom said:


> I saw that too!
> Time to get the antiques out....
> My only concern is hole in my clothes.
> 
> 
> For those who wear brooches, how do you deal with the damages?


There is an excellent product I discovered a few years ago called Magnapin.  I just checked and they are still available to order on the internet.  They are not expensive but they solve the problem of possibly damaging your clothes using a brooch the traditional way.  A Magnapin consists of two pieces, one that you slide onto the pin part of the brooch that’s a strong magnet and it’s corresponding part that goes on the other side of the fabric you’re adhering it to.  It really holds well and you don’t have to put holes in the fabric of your shirt/dress/scarf.  They hold magnetically.  I was given a wonderful pin from the uniform of a war veteran.  Of course I wanted to wear it and started looking for a way to do so without poking holes in my clothes.  My search led me to the Magnapins.  If you have a particularly big or heavy pin, you can use two of the magnapins and the hold is unbelievably good.


----------



## snowdog

bisousx said:


> 1. Diamond tennis bracelet
> 
> 2. Rose gold Rolex
> 
> 3. 1-2 more Cartier Love bracelets
> 
> 4. Cartier Pave Love bracelet
> 
> 5. Cartier Pave Love ring
> 
> View attachment 5076921
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076922
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076923
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076925


That Rolex is EXQUISITE!  I’m in love ♥️


----------



## lumkeikei

My current wishlist 
1) cartier love bracelet
2) jaeger lecoultre reverso


----------



## claireby

I just got a vintage Chanel premiere watch that I have wanted for a long time! Also got my mum’s aquamarine ring reset in a necklace so I think that will be it for this year 
But on my long term for sure there is a Cartier Panthère watch, an emerald ring (picture below of a style I love), a right hand ring (picture below of what I love too), a diamond ear cuff (pic below) and I’d love to get a gold ring next year but I’m not set yet on the one..


----------



## CateMoss

Up


CateMoss said:


> So much inspiration on this thread. My HG is a diamond tiara - I’d need to win the lottery to justify buying one and I have no where to wear one but I’d be so happy!
> 
> Aside from that, my short term (1-3 years) wish list, in no particular order, is:
> 
> 1. VCA Vintage Alhambra WG Chalcedony bracelet
> 2.  Chaumet WG Bee My Love bracelet
> 3. Cartier WG JUC
> 4. Cartier YG or RG SM Love
> 5. Cartier WG Paved SM Love
> 6. Rolex 31mm, fluted bezel, gold/steel, MOP or green dial



updating my list as I’ve bought the VCA Vintage Chalcedony bracelet and the WG JUC. I’ve also ordered my Datejust 31 YG/steel with olive dial.

Next on my wish list is the YG small Love and the VCA Vintage pendant in YG/MOP. And then I think I’ll be done (famous last words).


----------



## Tempo

My wish list is getting longer every day! At the same time, the time left to fulfill all of my wishes is getting shorter every day. In the past year I only ticked three boxes on the list. If I continue like that, I will most probably not come to the end. To get out of this dilemma, I have to motivate my husband to increase budget and turn the long-term list into a more short-term one - lol!

Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Chrono - ✔
Patek Philippe Nautilus iced
Cartier Love bracelet small with 10 diamonds
Cartier Love bracelet small paved
Rolex Pearlmaster medium YG full diamonds or eventually Rolex DayDate YG paved
Rolex Daytona WG with diamonds
> 6ctw long diamond earrings  - ✔
~ 20ctw tennis bracelet
~ 40ctw tennis necklace
~ 3ct solitaire diamond ring YG
~ 9ctw eternity baguette diamond ring
~ 3 to 4ct solitaire diamond pendant
Serafino Consoli or Piaget Possession diamond WG ring
Cartier Nigeria YG or Sabbadini Spheres YG ring - ✔
> 10ct engagement ring upgrade


----------



## missie1

Tempo said:


> My wish list is getting longer every day! At the same time, the time left to fulfill all of my wishes is getting shorter every day. In the past year I only ticked three boxes on the list. If I continue like that, I will most probably not come to the end. To get out of this dilemma, I have to motivate my husband to increase budget and turn the long-term list into a more short-term one - lol!
> 
> Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Chrono - ✔
> Patek Philippe Nautilus iced
> Cartier Love bracelet small with 10 diamonds
> Cartier Love bracelet small paved
> Rolex Pearlmaster medium YG full diamonds or eventually Rolex DayDate YG paved
> Rolex Daytona WG with diamonds
> > 6ctw long diamond earrings  - ✔
> ~ 20ctw tennis bracelet
> ~ 40ctw tennis necklace
> ~ 3ct solitaire diamond ring YG
> ~ 9ctw eternity baguette diamond ring
> ~ 3 to 4ct solitaire diamond pendant
> Serafino Consoli or Piaget Possession diamond WG ring
> Cartier Nigeria YG or Sabbadini Spheres YG ring - ✔
> > 10ct engagement ring upgrade


Your list is insane OMG.  Your jewelry is already so goals I’m sitting her reading like I wonder what shes getting next.  I can’t wait to see as I know it’s going to be so fabulous


----------



## missie1

missie1 said:


> I have all my big ticket staple jewelry items covered.  I am however always working on my wrist stacks so I currently need two more VCA Alhambra bracelets.   I’m considering the bulgari serpent bracelet in RG.  Also interested I the VCA thin perlee clover once it’s released


Time for update ladies.  
1.VCA thin Perlee clover added
2. upgrade my engagement stone 
3. Another tennis bracelet


----------



## nycmamaofone

After a lot of revising, I’m down to four more items and hopefully I can stick to it:

1. VCA onyx 10-motif necklace
2. Diamond tennis bracelet, probably 5cts
3. VCA Guilloche bracelet 
4. VCA Perlee Clover ring


----------



## Tempo

missie1 said:


> Your list is insane OMG.  Your jewelry is already so goals I’m sitting her reading like I wonder what shes getting next.  I can’t wait to see as I know it’s going to be so fabulous


I am glad that you are such an avid fan of my collection, but you have nothing to complain about either. Your tennis bracelet, for instance, is an absolute dream piece. I really envy you for that insane eyecatcher. I would love to have something like that in my collection.
For me now the hard part of the exercise comes. Since I don't want to buy all this myself, the question is: how do I get my husband to spend some money on me? There are a few big chunks here, especially the last one will cost me a little persuasiveness!


----------



## missie1

Tempo said:


> I am glad that you are such an avid fan of my collection, but you have nothing to complain about either. Your tennis bracelet, for instance, is an absolute dream piece. I really envy you for that insane eyecatcher. I would love to have something like that in my collection.
> For me now the hard part of the exercise comes. Since I don't want to buy all this myself, the question is: how do I get my husband to spend some money on me? There are a few big chunks here, especially the last one will cost me a little persuasiveness!


Thanks so much. It’s so funny as I resisted a tennis bracelet  for so long as I prefer bangles.  This one definitely works.  That is always the challenge to get DH to help a girl towards her goals....especially if yourDH is anything like mine who feels like you have plenty.   That 10 carat solitaire he must  definitely get.  It will be so chic.


----------



## Purrsey

Cartier Clash Ring
Cartier Sm Pave Bracelet
And maybe Chaumet BML rings/bracelets


----------



## chanelbee23

sosauce said:


> Bought the Victoria bracelet today! Another item to cross off my list.


This is STUNNING


----------



## missisa07

Only one more bracelet on my wishlist, and that's the Bvlgari Serpenti bracelet .


----------



## lilpikachu

A lot of it is VCA because I think I have all the Cartier pieces I need:
Frivole Between the Finger ring (YG)
Frivole earrings, small model (YG)
Vintage Alhambra bracelet, 5 motifs (YG, guilloche)
Vintage Alhambra bracelet, 5 motifs (YG, onyx)
Vintage Alhambra earrings (YG, onyx)
Perlee Signature bracelet (either YG or WG)
Magic Alhambra bracelet, 5 motifs (YG, MOP, onyx)

Shared prong diamond bangle (3ctw) from Whiteflash 





						'Shared Prong' Diamond Bangle | 755
					

Brilliant shared prong diamond bangles brimming with the Whiteflash line of A CUT ABOVE ® Hearts and Arrows diamond melee.  (Color: F-G, Clarity: VS) | 755




					www.whiteflash.com


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

I really want to add to this tread but i find it so hard ! Does anyone else struggle to write a lit of "must have" items? Maybe I am more instinctive? I write a list and then it changes and then changes again and then I scrap it entirely. LOL.

So here is my attempt as an 'inspirational list' to keep me more accountable for my choices. I have a push present coming up andI have spent the whole (almost) 9 months going "argh what do I choose?".

1. Something pink diamond. Maybe the tiffany key, the tennis necklace (local jeweller), or diamond ring (local jeweller). I have a pink diamond tennis bracelet and matching band which is from the same local jeweller. Could even go some earrings?

2. Tiffany Large Victoria Earrings. Ive wanted these for a while, but they seem really expensive for what they are.A few times I have gone to pull the trigger and stop myself from purchasing them. Although i absolutely adore them. 

3. Emerald cut diamond studs - probably around the 1ct mark each side and will probably get them made by a local jeweller.

4. Something in art deco style - either a bracelet or a ring. Examples attached.  

I absolutely adore pieces in the Galanterie and Reflections collections with Cartier. However, they are cost prohibitive for me (especially the pieces i seem to like LOL).


----------



## lxrac

*My for sure to buy jewelry that I will know I will keep forever is the Cartier love ring with pave diamonds all over it. That's a stunning piece of jewelry. Instinctively, I tend to go for gold but i'm really mesmerized by the silver option!
Also, I'd like to buy a Van Cleef sweet alhambra necklace in pearl. So cute! *


----------



## Tolstoi123

Ah I love those threads 

Right now:

1) Chanel première watch 
2) Boucheron Pivoine pendant 
3) Cartier Diamants légers necklace (not very reasonnable since redondant with other pieces in my collection but I just love it )
3) A white pearl pendant with diamonds to attach to my pearl necklace (to custom make)
4) Boucheron plume de paon necklace small model (for further down the line!)
5) A fine jewellery bracelet for special occasions, but I have never seen any that I really liked... don't wear bracelets in general so that may be why!


----------



## tinytrees11

A Lange und Sohne 18k gold Saxonia Moon Phase watch.

I like the regular Saxonia and the Arkade, but the Moon Phase is my favourite. I don't know if it's for men, but I don't really care because it's beautiful and I want it.


----------



## etudes

etudes said:


> I've been going back and forth about buying an automatic watch, mainly about the model and the brand. I planned to go to the boutique last year, but then covid happened. So for now I just continue to save because there's no way I buy without trying it first.







Never say never, the first time I bought a watch online, Seiko Presage Honeycomb. It was kind of impulse buying and I was worried it might be too big for my wrist (33.8mm diameter & 11.3mm thickness). The face looks so much better than the stock photo.

I still want automatic watch with metal bracelet, though.


----------



## Purrsey

Purrsey said:


> Cartier Clash Ring
> Cartier Sm Pave Bracelet
> And maybe Chaumet BML rings/bracelets



Updating mine.
I've fulfilled the first two. 
Am still yearning for the 3rd one.


----------



## Elenaperod

Trinity diamond studs earrings from Cartier . Because of safety I do not want to wear too much jewellery and be too flashy. Earrings and a necklace ( using a elsa peretti necklace since 2016) it's enough for me.


----------



## Parisluxury

So much inspiration in this thread...

My list

VCA Frivole YG BTF ring and large earrings
VCA 5 motif Carnelian Guilloche bracelet 
Bulgari Serpenti WG pave bracelet and ring 
Diamond stud earrings and tennis bracelet


----------



## lxrac

lxrac said:


> *My for sure to buy jewelry that I will know I will keep forever is the Cartier love ring with pave diamonds all over it. That's a stunning piece of jewelry. Instinctively, I tend to go for gold but i'm really mesmerized by the silver option!
> Also, I'd like to buy a Van Cleef sweet alhambra necklace in pearl. So cute! *



*I already got this ring. So I think I will update my post on this topic soon. "
What should I buy next?" -question to myself.   *


----------



## Lux.

Lux. said:


> Rolex OP 34mm with bright blue dial
> A pair of Tiffany dbty stud earrings and/or a pair of Cartier Love stud earrings



Wow I changed my mind a lot lol. Still planning on getting the Love studs, with my best friend while she is visiting NYC next year.
Decided to get a pair of 1.4 ctw Tiffany solitaires instead of DBTY earrings.
Instead of another Rolex I've decided to get a 10 diamond Love probably in spring of next year (or sooner)


----------



## sosauce

Adding this Bulgari serpenti ring to my list. I love the alternating look, I think it showcases the rose gold better. Also the price is ~$3,000 for 0.21ct which is nice, I think.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Adding this Chanel coco crush ring to my maybe list. It’s ~$3,500 for 0.35ct but somehow I feel like it’s less worthwhile because it’s not a jewelry house.


Also, I’m looking for diamond pinky rings in rose gold and yellow gold. Something with a continuous design, so I won’t fidget with it all the time. But it’s proven very difficult. I called a few of the major brands, but none of them make rings in a size 2.5. They also can’t resize their rings to be that small, sadly. I really would love a VCA perlee clover ring for my pinky…

I’m not a huge Cartier fan, but I would even settle for a Love pinky ring too, if it were possible. I asked about all of the styles: ecrou, clou, panthere, trinity, etc. None of them can be resized to fit my pinky. It’s surprising, because I even said I’d bet okay with less diamonds and less metal. Alas, not an option.


----------



## calisnoopy

1) Cartier Pave Love in 18K RG

2) Cartier Pave Love in 18K YG

3) Cartier JUC in All Pave 18K WG

4) VCA Lotus BTF ring 

5) VCA Butterfly BTF ring in pink sapphires and white diamonds

6) Emerald Cocktail Ring 

7) Ruby Cocktail Ring 

8) Multicolor Sapphire Stones Pave Cuban Chain bracelet 

9) Chanel Les Bles Brins de Diamants earrings


----------



## rileygirl

I started working on my list two years ago. 

What I have already acquired:  Cartier Love, Cartier thin love with 6 diamonds, Cartier thin juc with diamonds, VCA Vintage mop 5 motif bracelet, VCA Vintage onyx 5 motif bracelet, Cartier Love wedding band, tiffany dbty necklace

What I hope to acquire:  Chaumet Bee my Love bracelet, Cartier Love thin pave bracelet, VCA Vintage turquoise 5 motif bracelet.


----------



## Alienza

I’m glad I’m not the only one with a list! I made my list 2 years ago. But mine is not very detailed. For many of the items I don’t have a specific brand I want to buy them from. Here it is.
- ideal cut diamond solitaire pendant and ear studs— any brand will do as long as its GIA triple excellent, ideal cut, VS1 or above, F and above. Ticked these off since I bought them for my birthday 2 years ago. I bought them from a local shop and I chose the loose diamonds myself based on my research. The whole process was quite fun and i learned a lot about diamonds because of it. I wear them all the time since I got them, especially the studs which I wear 24/7. The solitaire pendant I wear on its own or with other necklace.
- a diamond bracelet , ticked this off too last month
- Pink diamond on a ring or pendant or studs from any brand
- Yellow diamond on a ring or pendant or studs  from any brand
- a big statement ring with one of the coloured stones and diamonds from any brand
- a gold long statement necklace from a local shop but they dont produce it anymore . So I’m looking for a similar one.
- a pretty gold bangle. I saw one in a local shop just the other day. Really pretty with geometric patterns and very shiny. I didnt get it because I thought I should do more window shopping first 
- set the sapphires that I bought some time ago in a gold ring.
- a gold art deco ring or pendant — any brand
- cartier trinity earrings or bracelet to match my trinity necklace and ring.
- Alhambra ear studs or Alhambra bracelet to match my holiday pendant. This is not a must because I find that because the HP has a diamond on it, it goes with all other diamond jewelry that I already have.

All my jewelry are in 18k, 22k or 24k gold so are the items on the list above.
I kicked a few things out of my list before because I feel I will not wear them.
- Cartier love bangle/bracelet, because to me its too plain yet it costs so much.
- Chopard Happy watch. I still love it but i dont wear watch. I will instinctively look at my phone if i need to know time .
- diamond tennis bracelet. For so long I wanted it but when I tried it in person, I was not impressed. So I got a diamond bracelet in a different style instead. I think because my arm is chubby, I need a tennis bracelet with big diamonds which will be out of my budget.
Thanks for creating this thread!


----------



## sosauce

sosauce said:


> I feel like the pieces I mentioned are all very iconic brand pieces, but it was probably a bit presumptuous of me to think that everyone would just “know” what pieces I was referring to. Since someone asked for photos, I collected some pics.
> 
> Most likely going to buy over the next several years:
> 
> Perlee clover bracelet
> View attachment 5020709
> 
> Viper bracelet
> View attachment 5020710
> 
> Victoria bracelet
> View attachment 5020711
> 
> Double love ring
> View attachment 5020712
> 
> Lotus ring
> View attachment 5020733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unknown, because super expensive or don’t love consistently:
> 
> Bird on a rock brooch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020713
> 
> Folie des pres bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020714
> 
> Pave ceramic love bracelet
> View attachment 5020715
> 
> Sixteen stone ring
> View attachment 5020716
> 
> Diamond juste un clou bracelet
> View attachment 5020717



Okay, I bought the “maybe” sixteen stone ring. Forgot to update my list. It’s because the price of the bird on a rock brooch increased from $35,000 to $75,000, and I felt pressure because Tiffany is really pushing to increase the price of Schlumberger pieces.

Anyways, now that I’ve got that out of the way, I think the next piece I want is the serpenti bracelet. Maybe this year. Or else next year. I was originally thinking I’d go for the perlee clover bracelet as my next big purchase, but realized that the serpenti is more bling for the same price and lower maintenance, since it’s all diamond. Also, it’s a little less seen on social media. 

One more thing I forgot about. I actually paid for the double love ring in December of 2021. But Cartier cancelled my order a few weeks later, because they (sadly) no longer make the piece anymore. So that also contributed to why I decided on getting the sixteen stone ring next. I need to figure out what to do about a rose gold thumb ring now, because the double love is what I originally wanted… Well, I guess I’ll figure it out later.


----------



## designerdiva40

I’m obsessed with getting at least a 4 carat diamond tennis bracelet, I’d also love to add some more VCA to my collection.


----------



## Bambieee

A diamond and yg tennis bracelet, a yg Tiffany T bangle, a yg Return To Tiffany necklace, and a diamond Minnie Mouse necklace.


----------



## designerdiva40

Bambieee said:


> A diamond and yg tennis bracelet, a yg Tiffany T bangle, a yg Return To Tiffany necklace, and a diamond Minnie Mouse necklace.


I’d love to see a pic of the diamond Minnie Mouse necklace.


----------



## sosauce

Bambieee said:


> A diamond and yg tennis bracelet, a yg Tiffany T bangle, a yg Return To Tiffany necklace, and a diamond Minnie Mouse necklace.


I, too, was curious about the Minnie Mouse necklace :0


----------



## 880

I’ve posted a lengthy list in this thread before. But, now, as @JavaJo wrote in a different thread (different context) 

i‘ll know it when I see it

if I can hold to that, and make that my mantra, I think I’ll be less stressed and less inclined to make mistakes on what I assume will be forever pieces


----------



## saligator

My list changes from year to year...

I have a collection I love, and now I'm concentrating on wearable pieces, which for me pretty much mean at home--but I am also drawn to statement pieces, but will likely have nowhere to wear them.

Right now, this is what I am coveting:

1) A pair of large pearl drop earrings. I don't have pierced ears, so the Kiki McDonough detachable pearl drops are perfect

2) This Cartier bracelet:



			https://www.cartier.com/en-us/jewelry/bracelets/etincelle-de-cartier-bracelet-B6049917.html
		


3) A 4 carat emerald cut diamond ring in a simple gold setting. I'm ok with a lab authentic diamond (not synthetic).


----------



## millivanilli

Oh I love those threads- they are like a little diary for me 

In my wishlist are

diamond studs, actually I won't find any on a reasonable price, mostly bc I'd like them to be around 1.00 ct
still Hermès chaine d'ancre bracelet not too expensive, yet I couldn't pull the trigger 
a tennis bracelet, those aren't that as common over here, so it's hard to find one
pretty earrings with colored stones
and a bracelet comparable to the one my grandmother had, with turmalins in yg. this will be the one that will be the hardest to find
and a cocktail ring and if I say cocktail ring I mean: BIG rock. BIG BIG rock.


----------



## Mishella

millivanilli said:


> Oh I love those threads- they are like a little diary for me
> 
> In my wishlist are
> 
> diamond studs, actually I won't find any on a reasonable price, mostly bc I'd like them to be around 1.00 ct
> still Hermès chaine d'ancre bracelet not too expensive, yet I couldn't pull the trigger
> a tennis bracelet, those aren't that as common over here, so it's hard to find one
> pretty earrings with colored stones
> and a bracelet comparable to the one my grandmother had, with turmalins in yg. this will be the one that will be the hardest to find
> and a cocktail ring and if I say cocktail ring I mean: BIG rock. BIG BIG rock.


It makes more sense to order both tennis bracelet and studs from a jeweler. There is usually quite a big markup for finished jewelry at the stores.


----------



## millivanilli

Mishella said:


> It makes more sense to order both tennis bracelet and studs from a jeweler. There is usually quite a big markup for finished jewelry at the stores.


you are totally right.


----------



## missie1

millivanilli said:


> you are totally right.


I would recommend Bluenile build your own studs. You can taylor to your budget by selecting size, clarity,cut etc.


----------



## millivanilli

missie1 said:


> I would recommend Bluenile build your own studs. You can taylor to your budget by selecting size, clarity,cut etc.


thank you dear! Actually I ordered sapphire studs from them and still love them dearly! Will spend my afternoon searching and picking


----------



## sosauce

sosauce said:


> I feel like the pieces I mentioned are all very iconic brand pieces, but it was probably a bit presumptuous of me to think that everyone would just “know” what pieces I was referring to. Since someone asked for photos, I collected some pics.
> 
> Most likely going to buy over the next several years:
> 
> Perlee clover bracelet
> View attachment 5020709
> 
> Viper bracelet
> View attachment 5020710
> 
> Victoria bracelet
> View attachment 5020711
> 
> Double love ring
> View attachment 5020712
> 
> Lotus ring
> View attachment 5020733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unknown, because super expensive or don’t love consistently:
> 
> Bird on a rock brooch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020713
> 
> Folie des pres bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020714
> 
> Pave ceramic love bracelet
> View attachment 5020715
> 
> Sixteen stone ring
> View attachment 5020716
> 
> Diamond juste un clou bracelet
> View attachment 5020717



Got the serpenti bracelet today! The diamonds are larger than I expected, so I’m very happy.


----------



## lill_canele

sosauce said:


> Got the serpenti bracelet today! The diamonds are larger than I expected, so I’m very happy.
> 
> View attachment 5581051



Gorgeous!!! Congratulations!


----------



## 880

sosauce said:


> Got the serpenti bracelet today! The diamonds are larger than I expected, so I’m very happy.
> 
> View attachment 5581051


Congrats @sosauce ! This is so lovely and perfect on your wrist! Wear in the best health and happiness!


----------



## saligator

Updating my wish list.

1) A sapphire pendant with a diamond halo to match earrings I have

2) Still want that Cartier diamond bracelet

3) Still want that big emerald cut diamond ring, but it's a longer term item. If ever.

The sapphire pendant is the next piece.


----------



## Cool Breeze

sosauce said:


> Got the serpenti bracelet today! The diamonds are larger than I expected, so I’m very happy.
> 
> View attachment 5581051


Congratulations!!! It looks amazing on you!  Wear it in good health.


----------



## LilMissCutie

Tiffany diamond studs (3tcw)

cartier juste un clou necklace (choker)

Van Cleef perlee bangle


----------



## glamourbag

Oh it is constantly evolving but currently:
1) Full pave Cartier Juste Un Clou (my HG) to pair with my regular pave Love
2) Rose Gold VCA Perlee Clover to pair with my wg Clover
3) VCA Frivole pave btf ring in white gold
4) VCA pave Frivole pendant in white gold
5) White or rose gold VCA Perlee D'or bracelet to pair with my Clover(s)
6) VCA Frivole pave earrings in white gold
7) Bvlgari diamond Serpenti Viper in white gold
8) Rose Gold Anita Ko leaf bangle
9) Sri Lankan Padparadscha sapphire ring (this is the ultimate for me - assuming carat, cut and color are what I'm looking for - that could take a lifetime).

If I could even get #1, #2 and #3 I'd be content
It's all in fun and I am grateful for what I do have. It's not lost on me. I think it's natural to always want things and plan ahead but sometimes I have to remind myself none of this is a "need" and a well thought out, non-rushed jewelry journey is best. Less but better...


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

sosauce said:


> Got the serpenti bracelet today! The diamonds are larger than I expected, so I’m very happy.
> 
> View attachment 5581051



well done it is stunning and looks amazing on you ! congratulations!! xx


----------



## kashmira

kashmira said:


> I have been more into bags than jewellery but there are a few pieces of jewellery that are on my wish list:
> * VCA sweet Alhambra earstuds with diamonds (hope to buy later this year)
> * diamond tennis bracelet
> * earrings with marquise cut diamonds
> * right hand ring with diamonds


I am not very focused... I have bought some jewelry but nothing on my wish list. Instead I got 2 pairs of diamond earrings (Chopard and Dior) and a Bvlgari cocktail ring and I am also waiting for a multicolored Tahitian pearl strand. 

On top on my wish list is one or maybe even two diamond rings for my right hand. I am thinking of Cartier LOVE (pave version), Chaumet Liens Évidence wedding band with diamonds or maybe a Chanel Ruban ring. I want something which gives a little bit of sparkle but at the same time works with different types of earrings, from diamond studs to more "designed" ones (I think the Chopard earrings are around 3 cm I consider them to be "big"). The earrings with marquise cut diamonds are obviously the Tiffany Victoria ones (but I won't buy unless I find a pre-loved pair for a reasonable price). The diamond bracelet (around 5 CTW)  will have to wait and so will the VCA sweet Alhambra earrings as my focus right now is the right hand diamond ring.


----------



## Swanky

My list is replacing my stolen items that haven't yet been replaced, I still have diamond studs and a tennis bracelet left on my "needs" list.
I would like to add a solitaire necklace and a tennis necklace that's small enough to wear versatilely and a 36mm gold Rolex Presidential watch.


----------



## Dumplingpower

Looking to get a tennis bracelet but not sure from where


----------



## tooshies

Since Covid, I stopped wearing jewelry ( just my wedding set and my Loves), so i scratched off a lot of jewelry pieces off of my list.
I also ticked off a few on my list already ( Cartier mini Panthere with two rows of diamond on the bezel in rose gold and Cartier Pasha 35mm rose gold full bracelet with diamond bezel ) in these past two years, so I only have 3 more.

1) Cartier small pave Love in rose gold
2) Omega Speedmaster Professional Panda in Moonshine gold full bracelet
3) Omega Planet Ocean 600m Coaxial Master Cronometer 39.5mm in Sedona gold and white leather strap

Hoping I can knock off #1 and 2 in the next two years.
…and further down the line, I may want the Cartier Baignoire Allongee in medium, rose gold, but I’m not entirely sure yet.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Cartier- c de Cartier diamond necklace 
Cartier- diamond interlocking love necklace 
Cartier Panthere necklace 
Cartier Panthere diamond bangle


----------



## ZestyDiamond2

Here is my must have list, hopefully I can acquire enough resources to snatch these up.
1. A 5+ carat diamond ring
2. Ombre Pearls
3. Diamond Tennis Bracelet
4. Montana Sapphire Ring
5. Fantasy Cut Sunstone


----------



## Allthingsheart

Ruby ring
Sapphire ring
Blue sapphire earrings
Pave diamond ring
Amethyst chandelier earrings
Unique gemstone ring
Opal chandelier earrings
Sleeping beauty turquoise earrings


----------



## darkangel07760

I am a magpie. I LOVE jewelry, but sadly I keep getting distracted by things other than on my mental wish list and therefore they are continually out of reach!
But after reading these posts I think I shall set up a special savings fund and keep a physical “list” handy to stay on track!
Here are the few on my list right now:
4 photo lockets from Monica Rich Kosan, silver eagle cuff from The Great Frog, gold medallions from Jane Win, and gold charms from Lionheart Jewelers.


----------



## pandapharm

Marla Aaron lock - love the opal inlaid and the hand engraved. Would also love one of the DiMe rings - her take on the antique gimmel rings where the two rings come together to form one ring.









Circa 1700 custom painted enamel token


Heavenly Vices lock




And now lately a Ballon Bleu...need to figure out which size works best for me but I like the moon phase or the version with the date which looks like limits me to either 37mm (moon) or 40mm (date).


----------



## purly

It's a little bit funny, but I've always wanted a custom tiara. Something rose gold with gemstones forming into flowers would be nice.

It's just that I have no idea where I would wear it, so it seems pointless to have one made.


----------



## americandreaming

Pink sapphire ring
Blue sapphire ring
Emerald ring
Ruby ring
Solitaire diamond necklace
Silver bangle and bracelet
Plain silver stud earrings
More thin dainty RHRs


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Updated wishlist:

- 5/6/7 carat diamond tennis bracelet (would be for everyday so leaning towards the 5 or 6 carat), white gold 
- 1.50+ ttcw diamond halo ring, ideally with a 1.20+ carat cushion cut centre stone, white gold 
- Large 4+ carat Ceylon blue sapphire ring, white or yellow gold 
- Ceylon blue sapphire drop earrings 
- Bvlgari Serpenti bracelet in full pave, yellow gold 
- Roberto Coin Perfect diamond hoops, 1.20” diameter, yellow gold
- Roberto Coin 1 ttcw diamond bezel studs, yellow gold 
- Upgrade my existing 1.62 ttcw diamond studs to 2-2.50 ttcw via Blue Nile
- Kiki McDonough Lola diamond crossover ring 
- Kiki McDonough green amethyst and diamond oval drops
- More Foundrae chains and medallions


----------



## miss_chiff

purly said:


> It's a little bit funny, but I've always wanted a custom tiara. Something rose gold with gemstones forming into flowers would be nice.
> 
> It's just that I have no idea where I would wear it, so it seems pointless to have one made.








I hear ya! Love these by Charlotte Lynggaard at Olelynggaard.com


----------



## Moxisox

-Cartier WG Love bracelet (cuff)
-Cartier YG Love ring 
-VCA Onyx Alhambra bracelet 
-Tiffany Atlas bracelet and ring (not sure what color yet)


----------



## hepd09

darkangel07760 said:


> I am a magpie. I LOVE jewelry, but sadly I keep getting distracted by things other than on my mental wish list and therefore they are continually out of reach!
> But after reading these posts I think I shall set up a special savings fund and keep a physical “list” handy to stay on track!
> Here are the few on my list right now:
> 4 photo lockets from Monica Rich Kosan, silver eagle cuff from The Great Frog, gold medallions from Jane Win, and gold charms from Lionheart Jewelers.
> 
> View attachment 5604792
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604793
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604794
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604795
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604796
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604797


Hi. What do you know about Lionheart jewelry? Have you heard anything about them? Good? Mediocre?


----------



## hepd09

Making a list that I can have somewhere as a reminder. I get too distracted otherwise, and I buy everything i like and to my detriment.   We will see if I actually get one thing listed here.
I would like:
Atocha coin made into pendant
Arrowhead made into pendant
Saundra Messinger Leather bracelet with 7 to 10 diamonds.
Black Tahitian stud pearls.
Black Tahitian pendant in white or rose gold
A solid rose gold bangle (or two)
Tiffany hardware ball-drop chain earrings in rose gold
Tiffany hardware link silver earrings
Tiffany silver and pearl necklace with drop
Cartier trinity chain or something similar
Trinity ring of some type for index finger
Tin cup Akoya Bracelet
Akoya and diamond studs
Mikimoto's Akoya olive line, like pendant or tree of life pin. 
Yellow gold herringbone chain
Yurman cable cuff 5mm with pearls
Zuni or Nav. silver cuff
Native American squash blossom necklace


----------



## Snowshoe42

Higher Priority

VCA turquoise sweet earrings
VCA onyx 5 motif bracelet
VCA onyx vintage earrings
YG emerald solitaire ring
YG emerald earrings
YG diamond stud earrings


Lower Priority

Bucheron serpent boheme garnet ring
Bucheron serpent boheme garnet and pave stud earrings
Cartier RG 2 diamond love necklace
De Beers WG lotus ring


----------



## MissPositivity

Wishlist items (in no particular order):
- VCA Magic RG Grey MOP necklace
- Cartier JUC necklace RG
- Cartier WG small love bracelet
- Emerald cut eternity band
- Graff or similar heart shape diamond stud earrings

Still undecided: 
- VCA sweet RG hammered 10 motif necklace
- Bvlgari serpenti bracelet + earrings
- Emerald cut diamond ring


----------



## EpiFanatic

Time for an update. 
RHR - done
Watch - done
Diamond Studs - next year
VCA Pendant - next year
VCA studs - 2022/2023

Gotta stay focused.  2022 bad year for impulse bag buys.


----------



## MissPositivity

Snowshoe42 said:


> Higher Priority
> 
> VCA turquoise sweet earrings
> VCA onyx 5 motif bracelet
> VCA onyx vintage earrings
> YG emerald solitaire ring
> YG emerald earrings
> YG diamond stud earrings
> 
> 
> Lower Priority
> 
> Bucheron serpent boheme garnet ring
> Bucheron serpent boheme garnet and pave stud earrings
> Cartier RG 2 diamond love necklace
> De Beers WG lotus ring


Do you have an idea of how long it takes for a VCA turquoise sweet to come in once ordered? I'm debating between the turquoise sweet or the white MOP/white gold.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

americandreaming said:


> Pink sapphire ring
> Blue sapphire ring
> Emerald ring
> Ruby ring
> Solitaire diamond necklace
> Silver bangle and bracelet
> Plain silver stud earrings
> More thin dainty RHRs


Be careful using the emerald ring it’s kinda of a delicate stone deff not as wearable and durable as the pink and blue sapphire ring


----------



## Sleepytini

I really want a DBTY necklace!


----------



## chaerimk

-Blue sapphire ring in white gold
-Red Ruby Ring in rose gold
-Red Ruby tennis bracelet in rose gold
-Emerald tennis bracelet
-Bvlgari Serpenti full pave in white gold
-Bvlgari Serpenti full pave necklace
-VCA sweet Alhambra 16 Motif diamond
-VCA sweet Alhambra diamond studs


----------



## CCLVYSL

-Cartier RG Diamants Légers bracelet (any size). 
-LeenaBell diamond initial necklace. 
-Setting my 2.34ct unheated Montana sapphire in a necklace or bracelet. 
-Setting the 16th anniversary diamond I inherited from my parents in a ring.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

- A Marla Aaron Consuelo lock
- An Hermes chaine d'ancre necklace
- An old mine rose cut diamond solitaire necklace


----------



## Tb22

Cartier small love pave ring yellow gold


----------



## krawford

VCA Clover Bracelet in yellow gold
VCA Frivole small earrings pave in yellow gold
VCA Perlee small hoop earrings in yellow gold


----------



## redwings

Jaeger LeCoultre Reverso Hybris Mechanica Calibre 185. Four watch faces. Limited to ten. The Ultimate Grail Watch.
Unfortunately, no more left for little old me. So hoping they will release an even more complicated one next time.






						Jaeger-LeCoultre PressLounge
					

Reverso Hybris Mechanica Calibre 185




					press.jaeger-lecoultre.com


----------



## etudes

etudes said:


> - automatic watch
> - yellow diamond ring






Updated list :
- Rolex Oyster Perpetual 28 with silver dial (already on interest list)
- Diamond earrings, preferably drop earrings
- Jade earrings, preferably drop earrings
- YG VCA Frivole bracelet and necklace in mini size, I have to try them first to be sure though
- Cartier panthere ring in small size. Although this one is long shot. Last time I went to the boutique, they didn't carry my size. I don't have Cartier boutique in my city so I can only buy it during vacation.


----------



## skyqueen

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> - A Marla Aaron Consuelo lock
> - An Hermes chaine d'ancre necklace
> - An old mine rose cut diamond solitaire necklace


I have OMRC diamond studs...my absolute favorites!


----------



## Moxisox

I’ve purchased some things lately so I don’t have a lot left on my list. But they’ll more then likely have to wait until 2023. 

VCA Onyx bracelet 
Tiffany WG bracelet with diamonds. Not sure which yet. 

Dreaming for the future:
VCA—that they’ll make a WG hammered bracelet. 6 motif sweet or 5 motif vintage (sans diamonds)


----------



## hers4eva

etudes said:


> View attachment 5645423
> 
> 
> Updated list :
> - Rolex Oyster Perpetual 28 with silver dial (already on interest list)
> - Diamond earrings, preferably drop earrings
> - Jade earrings, preferably drop earrings
> - YG VCA Frivole bracelet and necklace in mini size, I have to try them first to be sure though
> - Cartier panthere ring in small size. Although this one is long shot. Last time I went to the boutique, they didn't carry my size. I don't have Cartier boutique in my city so I can only buy it during vacation.


So excited  to see you got your yellow diamond
tell me about her


----------



## Tempo

This is my wish list from Christmas 2020 (posted in August 2021!). In 2021 I managed to tick 3 boxes and in 2022 it was already 4. If I could keep up this speed, I could probably make till 2025. So far, it was the easy bit, but now the big chunks are coming! It's not going to be easy with my husband - lol!

Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Chrono - ✔
Patek Philippe Nautilus iced
Cartier Love bracelet small with 10 diamonds
Cartier Love bracelet small paved
Rolex Pearlmaster medium YG full diamonds or ………
Rolex DayDate YG paved - ✔
Rolex Daytona WG with diamonds
> 6ctw long diamond earrings  - ✔
~ 20ctw tennis bracelet - ✔
~ 40ctw tennis necklace
~ 3ct solitaire diamond ring YG
~ 9ctw eternity baguette diamond ring
~ 3 to 4ct solitaire diamond pendant
Serafino Consoli or ………. ✔
Piaget Possession diamond WG ring - ✔
Cartier Nigeria YG or ……..
Sabbadini Spheres YG ring - ✔
> 10ct engagement ring upgrade


----------



## etudes

hers4eva said:


> So excited  to see you got your yellow diamond
> tell me about her


My oval is graded as 0.9ct Y-Z/VS2 by GIA, so technically it's not fancy color diamond. I couldn't resist the price and the jeweler has better trade-in/buyback program than first jeweler I went to in 2021, not that I plan to sell my ring but it's nice option if I change my mind in the future.


----------



## glitterlove

Tempo said:


> This is my wish list from Christmas 2020 (posted in August 2021!). In 2021 I managed to tick 3 boxes and in 2022 it was already 4. If I could keep up this speed, I could probably make till 2025. So far, it was the easy bit, but now the big chunks are coming! It's not going to be easy with my husband - lol!
> 
> Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Chrono - ✔
> Patek Philippe Nautilus iced
> Cartier Love bracelet small with 10 diamonds
> Cartier Love bracelet small paved
> Rolex Pearlmaster medium YG full diamonds or ………
> Rolex DayDate YG paved - ✔
> Rolex Daytona WG with diamonds
> > 6ctw long diamond earrings  - ✔
> ~ 20ctw tennis bracelet - ✔
> ~ 40ctw tennis necklace
> ~ 3ct solitaire diamond ring YG
> ~ 9ctw eternity baguette diamond ring
> ~ 3 to 4ct solitaire diamond pendant
> Serafino Consoli or ………. ✔
> Piaget Possession diamond WG ring - ✔
> Cartier Nigeria YG or ……..
> Sabbadini Spheres YG ring - ✔
> > 10ct engagement ring upgrade


Looking at your wishlist, wow, I think I will have to live more than one life!


----------



## lill_canele

You know, I thought I posted something on this thread but apparently I didn't.  (or I can't find it)

Most of the items on my wishlist kind of change a little too often to say it is that long-term, or I guess they're not very specific.

Of all the items on my list, I knew I would probably eventually get:
- VCA alhambra bracelet
- Cartier watch (I thought I knew what I wanted, but I'll explain below)
- Omega watch
- some kind of diamond tennis bracelet
- Bvglari serpenti white gold full diamond bracelet (this and the Cartier watch are probably the only really permanent wishlist item)


But my husband surprised me earlier this week. He started asking me about VCA a lot, and then kept on mentioning the 10 motif necklaces. It was something I never thought of. And then he said, well, congratulations, you're getting a 10 motif! 
I told him that was lovely, but I was actually planning on buying a Cartier watch at the end of this year. And then we started talking about watches. We then ended up going to both Cartier and VCA to try on 10 motifs and a bunch of watches. 
In Cartier, I thought, for sure I was going to get a stainless steel tank. I wanted something solid, everyday, and classic. He said that was too plain (hey, what's wrong with that!) and made me try on, all the tanks and panthere, stainless steel, mixed gold, with and without diamonds. And wow, the panthere watches are beautiful!  He liked the mixed rose gold and stainless steel with diamonds. I said no diamonds (I know, i probably sound crazy) I want something more wearable and less flashy.
In VCA, I have never tried on a 10 motif. And when I put that on, wow, it's really pretty haha.  

Well, anyway, he and I took photos. I asked him to think about it and he'll let me know next month.


----------



## lill_canele

lill_canele said:


> You know, I thought I posted something on this thread but apparently I didn't.  (or I can't find it)
> 
> Most of the items on my wishlist kind of change a little too often to say it is that long-term, or I guess they're not very specific.
> 
> Of all the items on my list, I knew I would probably eventually get:
> - VCA alhambra bracelet
> - Cartier watch (I thought I knew what I wanted, but I'll explain below)
> - Omega watch
> - some kind of diamond tennis bracelet
> - Bvglari serpenti white gold full diamond bracelet (this and the Cartier watch are probably the only really permanent wishlist item)
> 
> 
> But my husband surprised me earlier this week. He started asking me about VCA a lot, and then kept on mentioning the 10 motif necklaces. It was something I never thought of. And then he said, well, congratulations, you're getting a 10 motif!
> I told him that was lovely, but I was actually planning on buying a Cartier watch at the end of this year. And then we started talking about watches. We then ended up going to both Cartier and VCA to try on 10 motifs and a bunch of watches.
> In Cartier, I thought, for sure I was going to get a stainless steel tank. I wanted something solid, everyday, and classic. He said that was too plain (hey, what's wrong with that!) and made me try on, all the tanks and panthere, stainless steel, mixed gold, with and without diamonds. And wow, the panthere watches are beautiful!  He liked the mixed rose gold and stainless steel with diamonds. I said no diamonds (I know, i probably sound crazy) I want something more wearable and less flashy.
> In VCA, I have never tried on a 10 motif. And when I put that on, wow, it's really pretty haha.
> 
> Well, anyway, he and I took photos. I asked him to think about it and he'll let me know next month.


Bit of an early update but here it is!




Guess the Cartier watch is checked off my permanent jewelry/watch wishlist! (Feeling incredibly spoiled and blessed)


----------



## sparklebunny

lill_canele said:


> Bit of an early update but here it is!
> 
> View attachment 5656004
> View attachment 5656005
> 
> Guess the Cartier watch is checked off my permanent jewelry/watch wishlist! (Feeling incredibly spoiled and blessed)


Congrats!! Your husband sounds incredibly kind and thoughtful!


----------



## glamourbag

lill_canele said:


> Bit of an early update but here it is!
> 
> View attachment 5656004
> View attachment 5656005
> 
> Guess the Cartier watch is checked off my permanent jewelry/watch wishlist! (Feeling incredibly spoiled and blessed)


Congratulations!!!!!!! Its beautiful.


----------



## 880

lill_canele said:


> Bit of an early update but here it is!
> 
> View attachment 5656004
> View attachment 5656005
> 
> Guess the Cartier watch is checked off my permanent jewelry/watch wishlist! (Feeling incredibly spoiled and blessed)


Wow! Gorgeous! I am so happy for you! And how sweet of your DH !


----------



## lill_canele

sparklebunny said:


> Congrats!! Your husband sounds incredibly kind and thoughtful!





glamourbag said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!! Its beautiful.





880 said:


> Wow! Gorgeous! I am so happy for you! And how sweet of your DH !


Thank you everyone!!! 
Yes, he’s very thoughtful and understanding . (and brutally honest on his thoughts on fashion )


----------



## etudes

etudes said:


> Updated list :
> - Rolex Oyster Perpetual 28 with silver dial (already on interest list)
> - Diamond earrings, preferably drop earrings
> - Jade earrings, preferably drop earrings
> - YG VCA Frivole bracelet and necklace in mini size, I have to try them first to be sure though
> - Cartier panthere ring in small size. Although this one is long shot. Last time I went to the boutique, they didn't carry my size. I don't have Cartier boutique in my city so I can only buy it during vacation.






I read that VCA discards the box in the new packaging, so I bought mini frivole bracelet and necklace as soon as I could. I don't feel safe storing 3D piece like frivole in a pouch.


----------



## saligator

Updating my list:

1) Sapphire and diamond platinum pendant. Still looking. 

2) Cartier LOVE cuff. Boring, but a clean basic.

3) Still 4+ carat lab diamond ring, but waiting.


----------



## limom

Going to take the plunge and finally get one of those diamond lab.
The price is so attractive. So why not?


----------



## PineappleMinnie

Chaumet Bee My Love yellow gold ring with diamonds all around.


----------



## PineappleMinnie

limom said:


> Going to take the plunge and finally get one of those diamond lab.
> The price is so attractive. So why not?


Where are you getting your lab diamond? Could you show a picture ?


----------



## limom

PineappleMinnie said:


> Where are you getting your lab diamond? Could you show a picture ?


Still deciding between a ring or a necklace, Will post later. I would buy from Nordstrom.


----------



## millivanilli

.


----------



## sosauce

Okay. So, I am now updating my for-sure list, in part in preparation for the new year, but also in light of purchases I’ve already made. I also just think it’s interesting to note what has changed. I think this past year has really established that my list of “absolutes” is probably not as absolute as I thought, because I went over my old postings and realized there were some pieces that I really haven’t thought about in a while. Anyways, this is going to be a long entry, because I plan on eventually coming back to reference this in a few months or years.

For this first section, these are the items that I definitely still want to buy, because I noticed I still frequently think about them. Funnily enough, I actually don’t have any yellow gold bracelets, which is predominantly the reason why so many of the remaining items in my longterm list consist of yellow gold pieces. I’m ordering this list based on when I think I should plan my purchases:

1. Pave vintage Alhambra 5-motif bracelet in yellow gold. 
This past year, I’ve realized that I really enjoy soft bracelets for their comfort, and I’ve also noticed that I get the most use out of my diamond pieces — simply because they’re so much more carefree. Originally, I had not included this piece in any of my lists, because I thought that the perlee clover bracelet would be a satisfactory substitute. Still, this piece was always in back of my head. But now I feel like I’ll get substantially more wear with a chain bracelet compared to a bangle. Sure, the motifs flip, which is annoying, and I wish the diamonds were on both sides, but this bracelet is always one of the first things I click on when I browse the VCA website. Also, I got to try out a version of this bracelet in white gold, and realized that I actually don’t mind the flipping as much as I originally thought. I’ve decided that I want to make this my next “big” jewelry purchase. In general, I like the vintage Alhambra bracelet design, and the diamond version is definitely the most practical in terms of scratches, maintenance, etc. To me, VCA is a yellow gold type of brand, but I also like this bracelet in rose gold. It’s just that I have plenty of rose gold bracelets already, so the yellow gold will be a more useful addition.



2. Semi-pave juste en clou bracelet in yellow gold. 
Naturally, I think the follow up to a VCA purchase would be buying a different brand. I really like this design because the diamond placement looks more intentional. Meanwhile, I don’t like the “full pave” version because the bottom doesn’t have any diamonds, which I think looks strange. I have a Tiffany atlas bangle that only has diamonds on the top, and the design bothers me somewhat more than it should. The semi-pave design looks better in my opinion. And even though it’s a bangle, I think the juste en clou design is much less susceptible to scratches, since it stays put on the wrist. The price point is also a lot more acceptable to me. I always want at least ~some~ sparkle, so I prefer this version over the plain gold one. I also don’t have any yellow gold bangles right now, so this would be a good addition for those times when I actually want to wear a bangle.



3. Perlee clover bangle in yellow gold.
Literally, every year, I say that I’m going to buy the clover bangle, but then I buy something else. I’ve come to realize maybe I (subconsciously) don’t actually love this design as much as I thought. Anyways, I think realistically, I’ll be more on the market for the perlee bangle after buying the JUC. I like to spread my money across different brands. But then again, maybe after getting a bangle like the JUC, I’ll decide that I don’t actually need or want the perlee. Who knows. I just feel that I’ll regret not getting it, since the bangle has such a strong design. I think it’s the perfect blend of detail without too much clutter. Again, I like some sparkle, so the plain perlee with the Van Cleef script writing just doesn’t appeal to me. And I think the pave perlee bangle looks boring, because it doesn’t have as many distinct design elements. 



4. Half-pave bee my love bangle in yellow gold. 
I love hexagons. They’re one of my favorite shapes (including stars and pentagons). I love the half pave, even though a small part of me wonders how susceptible it is to scratches. But, eh, the full pave loses the hexagonal shapes in my opinion, and becomes more typical of a full-diamond bangle. And the plain gold version doesn’t have any of the sparkle. Gold is, of course, the right color for anything bee-related in my opinion. My main hesitation with Chaumet is the brand itself, and how difficult it would be to try on the pieces, or get a repair, or make returns without a physical store in the US. I’ve had to do repairs and alterations from time to time, usually when I don’t expect it. I have this as my fourth purchase, because the price is much easier to accept compared to the fifth item on my list. However, I can imagine myself potentially buying this item before the JUC in the event I visit France, because they’re both basically the same price. However, I don’t have any travel plans at the moment, so this is where the BML will remain.



5. Pave and ceramic love bangle in white gold. 
I love the black and white contrast. I think the design is so cool. It’s the only love bracelet that speaks to me. I definitely don’t love the price, however. $46k after tax for not even 2 tcw of diamonds? Originally, I had this down as a “maybe” item. But I’ve done some more thinking, and I can definitely see myself buying this in the long-term. I think it’s wearable, it’s not too cumbersome to take on and off, and the design photographs well. In terms of when it’ll actually be purchased? I can’t say. But im envisioning five or more plus years from now, because I already have a lot of platinum (predominantly) and white gold pieces to enjoy. 



Moving on, this next section is for pieces that I don’t consider too, too price-exorbitant. I would like to buy these pieces to better complete or complement my wardrobe. I can imagine these purchases happening on a whim, so I don’t include them in my long-term list, since I’m not particularly going out of my way to save up for them:

1. Pave diva’s dream pendant in rose gold. 
I actually prefer the version of the diva’s dream pendant that features negative space more, but the full-pave design is more classic and more noticeable because of the size. The proportions look to be more “correct,” like this was the intended size. I’ve realized that my mom’s advice about picking classic designs may actually be accurate. I think the DD pendant would be a great addition, because I currently don’t have any rose gold pendants with that sparkle factor that I’m looking for. I just have rose gold necklaces with diamond accents, such as the VCA rhodonite holiday pendant — which is actually the piece that made me realize I don’t get any wear out of non-precious stones. I was comparing a lot of different brands, and the only other design I like for a rose gold diamond pendant is the pave Alhambra pendant. But that’s just too repetitive in my opinion to the pave Alhambra bracelet I plan to get. I also really like the rose gold Paloma Picasso love pendant, but I already have that collection’s ring in rose gold (and white gold), so that presents the same issue of being too repetitive. I also love the pave version of the serpenti snakehead pendant with rubellite eyes, but, then, that crosses into the territory of big ticket items, and that’s definitely not a casual piece piece I can leave on and forget about.



2. Pave small frivole pendant in yellow gold. 
I also like the pave vintage Alhambra pendant in yellow gold, but, yeah, as stated above, that would just be too repetitive to the pave Alhambra bracelet I plan to get. Personally, I much prefer the frivole pendant with the plain gold petals. I think it has better contrast and the shape is easier to see. However, the gold version doesn’t come in a size small for whatever reason. When looking at all the different frivole sizes, mini is just way too tiny and large is way too big. It’s unfortunate, because the small size looks to be the most correctly proportioned. I don’t love the price however, for the pave frivole. $8,000 for that? In the meantime, I have my pave medium-sized T smile pendant that fits my requirement for a sparkly, easy-to-care-for yellow gold pendant. Overall, this piece isn’t a top priority, but I think it’s likely to happen, since it would fill a hole in my wardrobe. I only have that one yellow gold pendant from Tiffany, so it’d be nice to be able to alternate pendants from time to time or layer them. 



This next section is for pieces I like, and that I want to buy impulsively, but recognize that I should probably abstain from purchasing:

1. Rose Dior pre catelan pendant in yellow gold. 
I’m obsessed with the bee design. Chaumet also makes a cute bee pendant, but it only comes in rose gold, which I don’t like for a bee concept. Also the BML pendant features the bee as an etching on a hexagon comb. I think the silhouette of a bee on its own is more striking. The Dior design presents better in my opinion, because it’s more obviously a bee, instead of a hexagon with a bee slapped on it. I really like this pendant and the price of this piece. But it’s from Dior, which isn’t a major jeweler. I feel like the smart thing to do is to use that money towards something on my forever list.



2. Pave sweet Alhambra 6-motif bracelet in white gold. 
The design is cute. But the individual diamonds are much smaller than the vintage size, the total carat weight is noticeably reduced, and the motifs aren’t as visible. Plus, would I really use this bracelet when I have the Victoria alternating bracelet? Sure, it’s white gold instead of yellow, but is that enough of a difference? All signs point to me saying no, especially because I’m not short on any white metal bracelets. 



3. Pave frivole 5-flower bracelet in white gold. 
Again, would I actually wear this piece? I already have the alternating Victoria alternating bracelet. In many ways, the Victoria bracelet fulfills my need for a soft bracelet in platinum/white gold with diamonds. On one hand, I can say the frivole isn’t a diamond line bracelet, so it looks more “designed.” I also like the integrated clasp a lot and the 3D appearance of all the petals. But on the other hand, my intuition tells me that any money I could spend on this frivole bracelet would be better used to save up for the pave love bangle instead, as I also don’t have a white-metal diamond bangle yet. Also, if I end up getting the frivole pendant, then I worry that this frivole bracelet might become too repetitive, even though one would be in yellow gold and the other in white gold. 



The pieces I’ve removed from my lists are the lotus ring, the double love ring (which is actually retired), the half-pave serpenti ring, and the mini coco crush ring with diamonds. Basically, I feel done with rings for the time being. I actually have not thought about the lotus ring at all this year, which is surprising considering how much I still love the design. I actually completely forgot about it until I went through my old list. I think the reason I feel okay with no more rings (at least for now) is because this year, I ordered some custom full-circle diamond pinky rings. I have to say that, ever since, I feel unusually satisfied with the number of rings in my collection. It was just so fun to make my own design. None of the major jewelry houses could make a size 2.0 or 2.25 ring, and I grew tired of fruitlessly waiting for them to expand their ring sizes. Diamond pinky rings are literally so comfortable, and the diamonds are extra visible on your hand. Basically, you get 3/4 diamond coverage at all times, since the ring isn’t pressed between two other fingers. And unlike my index finger (which produces a slight sausage effect when I wear a ring) or my thumb (which scratches rings very easily and feels uncomfortable when I’m using a pen) the pinky has proven to be a very functional finger on which to wear rings. When I put on a pinky ring, I don’t even feel it, nor does it feel like it sticks out too much or is interrupting me when I’m using my hands. The big brands have some signet-style rings that I could alter into a smaller size, but I really just wanted a full-circle design because the constant spinning bothers me.


----------

